# Petawawa Thread- Merged



## csura2 (3 Mar 2006)

Hello,
   My fiance and I have recently put in our request for our very first posting (exciting), and we decided Petawawa was the way to go.  We are both newly commissioned officers; he's a combat engineer and myself I'm an EME.  I have two questions about Pet.  I know that certain bases have reputations for being more relaxed or up-tempo or whichever it may be, in the case of Petawawa what is the working atmosphere like on base?  I have heard through the grape-vine that Petawawa is more regimented than say, Gagetown, but I guess that also depends on the unit perhaps?  Also, any treasures to be found in the Petawawa area?  Good restaurants, interesting landmarks, historical monuments or museums?  We're both fairly "outdoorsy" people, we love camping and snowboarding, hiking and swimming.  As far as I know it's an awesome area for hiking and camping.

Much appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Mar 2006)

Petawawa is great for the 'Outdoors Type'.  Algonquin park and all its' splendor is right on the edge of the Base.  The Ottawa River provides great boating in the summer.  There is Black Bear Beach and Camp ground right on Base.  A Yacht Club.  A Golf Course.  Ottawa is only 1.5 hr away.  Good Skiing in the winter, both cross country and alpine.  Hunting, Fishing, snowmobiling.....

The Bde is more 'Regimented' than Gagetown and the OP Tempo is fairly high.  

At the sounds of it you will both enjoy it there.

Cheap housing in Deep River and Chalk River to the West and Pembroke to the East.  People even commute from Renfrew and Arnprior.  Petawawa is a very nice Town to live in, with lots of amenities, but with the new Regt moving in Real Estate will probably sky rocket.


----------



## Mamma Bear (4 Mar 2006)

Well Petawawa is what u make of it  been in Pet 89-93 and now since 96 and love it. Alot to door for the outdoors minded camping fishing boating camping hiking u name it. Yes Algonquin Park close by. Work wise also its what u make of it just new to the military but spent alot of time here as a spouse Great base to raise a family my kids 16 and 14 and into alot of sports and other activities. So all the advice i can give ya is its what u make of it


----------



## Roy Harding (4 Mar 2006)

My family and I were posted to Pet from '85 to '89.  Although that was a while ago, I can't believe it's changed _that_ much.

We had a grand time there - although I was away much of the time, my young family loved it.  All the attraction of the great outdoors, and all the amenities of a small town.  When I was home, I recall taking my little sons (all grown now) fishing every night after supper.  It was only a five minute walk to the river.

I'm not sure I'd want to raise teenagers there - but I may be wrong, all my experience in Pet was with pre-school kids - we loved it.

As others have pointed out, the operational pace is somewhat breathtaking, but that holds true in any Army formation.

Good luck to you.


----------



## buzgo (4 Mar 2006)

The Ottawa valley is basically the mecca of whitewater kayaking in Canada... Petawawa is 40 minutes away from some of the best whitewater paddling in the world, and within 2 hours of more awesome whitewater than you'd believe! The Ottawa area has tonnes of outdoor activities, adventure racing, ice climbing, skiing - as mentioned, camping in Algonquin, lots of backcountry on the Quebec side...

Working in Petawawa is alright too! I was there from '98 to '04 and had a blast! My wife thinks we should get a cottage there so I don't have to live in the shacks when (not if) I go back on IR!


----------



## Ed Gagnon (4 Mar 2006)

Hi EMEgirl,

I am the PSP Manager in Petawawa and have been here for twenty years.  If you like the outdoors, you will love Petawawa as everything for the outdoors type person is at your doorstep.  As for facilities, we have the best in Canada with great gyms, double rinks, pool, field house, golf, marina, campground and much more.  As far as housing, recommend you buy a nice little house in the Town of Petawawa.  The market is going up every year and this would be a great investment for you.

As for the local area, there is lots to do with new restaurants opening each year.  The local communities are very nice and there are lots of events to participate in .  Shopping is improving with big box stores opening in Pembroke with Home Depot opening shortly and a COSTCO in the next six months.  

As for the operational tempo, Petawawa goes flat out.  You will be very busy with deployments and training.  Petawawa has always been very regimental...but hey, that's why you joined the army.  

You can get more information about Petawawa from the PSP website at www.psppetawawa.com
You can email me at home at bigbee@webhart.net or on the DIN at Gagnon.ew@forces.gc.ca

Petawawa is great!!

Ed Gagnon
PSP Manager
CFB Petawawa


----------



## Armymedic (4 Mar 2006)

I think all the posting above have hit all the highlights.

Ed and his PSP crew, and the MFRC crew keep everyone busy as best they can as well.

It is my experience that Petawawa area is absolutely fantastic family area to live. If you have elementry school children there is almost too many activites, too many sports and too many clubs for them to participate in. If you or your family is into something, chances are its already here. If it isn't talk to one of Ed's crew and they will help you set up a group with your intrests.

Saying that, if you are a young single male, not overly athletic or outdoorsy...Petawawa may not be too exciting for you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Mar 2006)

Armymedic,
I don't know about that,......this aging sex god sure had many good years there..... :warstory:


----------



## Ed Gagnon (5 Mar 2006)

Bruce,

And it has only just gotten much better over the last ten years!!

Ed


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Mar 2006)

Me or Pet?. :rofl:..............alright I'll stop now. :-[


----------



## Ed Gagnon (5 Mar 2006)

Both!!


----------



## jesses_girl (30 Apr 2006)

so i've been reading all the posts about pet, and how much the pmq's suck there...and considering me and my commonlaw pte. are supposed to be moving there this summer i am somewhat concerned...

BUT...

someone in his platoon told him recently that alot of the apt's were redone and are brand spankin new (in better shape than the houses) ...can anyone confirm this or should we just save ourselves the trouble and find a civvy place?


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2006)

jesses_girl said:
			
		

> someone in his platoon told him recently that alot of the apt's were redone and are brand spankin new (in better shape than the houses) ...can anyone confirm this or should we just save ourselves the trouble and find a civvy place?


you can slap all kinds of paint on a building, but if the structure is 50 years old, and crumbling, it's still a dump.

They are unsafe, unhealthy, and fiscally unsound. Do yourself a big favour, and buy a house. It's an investment that will pay off, unlike living in buildings that were condemned some years ago and paying rent on them.


----------



## xrme (2 May 2006)

para...I wasn't aware that any pmq's had been condemned. Any idea who condemned them, and when?? If they were condemned, then I'm sure there is paperwork to support that? Should they be condemned? From what I've seen, and lived in, yes, IMHO, then they should condemn the whole 1700 units. 

I have been talking with some personnel that are posted to Pet, and have applied for a pmq...and apparently, there is already a waiting list. Which is hard to believe, given that a drive around the south side looking into a bunch of windows...there are tons of empty units...on the scale of about 15-20% I would say.

But what with the influx of personnel coming in this year...maybe they are all full?

I would recommend buying a house. The market has increased steadily over the past 5 years, at the rate of about 10% per year.

If you are posted to Petawawa, and are looking to buy, or if you're already in Petawawa, and are looking to buy, PM me or email me, I'll refer you to the best real estate team in Pet.


----------



## paracowboy (2 May 2006)

xrme said:
			
		

> para...I wasn't aware that any pmq's had been condemned. Any idea who condemned them, and when?? If they were condemned, then I'm sure there is paperwork to support that?


RUMINT from various contractors working for Housing, and 'confirmed' by the lady who did our march-out, but I have no hard dates or names. Shouldn't be that difficult to confirm or deny, I would think, if anyone wanted to put forth the effort.


----------



## xrme (2 May 2006)

I would think that the hundreds of folk, knowingly living in condemned housing, would then have very little...no, wait...NOTHING to complain about!....who in their right mind goes into condemned housing, willing to pay upwards of $600 a month, and then complain about the building or the cost. Heck, if CFHA is already getting away with renting condemned housing to members of the CF, what makes one think they are going to listen to, or even seriously address any complaints?

Back to the actual topic of pmq's in pet...I was speaking with a contractor, who was unaware of any condemnations (he didn't actually deny the possibility of their existence), but did mention, that there were 400 vacant units of the 1700 at CFB Petawawa! And a waiting list???? Ouch!


----------



## riggermade (2 May 2006)

I think if anyone bothered to look into it they would realize that on every base there is vacant PMQ's.  This is due to the fact that maintenance has to be carried out and it is easier to do on a vacant Q rather than an occupied one.
From living in PMQ's most of my life I cannot complain about them, at least as a renter you do not pay foe repairs as homeowners do.

I think before all these so called experts give their opinion they find out why the PMQ's are vacant and I highly doubt that anybody is living in a condemned house

Urban Myth?


----------



## Pte_Martin (2 May 2006)

I'm being posted to Pet (3 RCR) At the beginning of July, Being new i was wondering if you can rent PMQ's with a buddy right away or do you have to live in the shacks first?


----------



## paracowboy (2 May 2006)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Urban Myth?


could very well be. Of course, when I was told the story, we still had asbestos and lead paint in them. We found out when they came around to remove it. As I understood it at the time, it was those items that made them unsafe for human habitation. Never did much at the time for the mold problems, though. Hopefully, that was addressed, as well.

Anywho, I still say the young couple are much better off buying a house. Why rent, when you can make an investment? I wish I had listened (or had been able to get the Better Half to listen) to my NCOs who recommended it a decade ago. I'd be much further ahead.


----------



## Mamma Bear (2 May 2006)

Well ppl here is my 2 cents think i could shed alot of light on the topic since i have been living in Q`s in Petawawa since 1996 and i have no complaints my rent is only 413.00/month and my Q is far from being a piece of crap or unliveable...new windows thru the entired Q, new kitchen floor and a remodled bathroom since we have been here not to mention new carpet on my stairs leading upstairs...No paint peeling off the walls and very nice...Each Q is different i guess but a few personal touches and some extra paint and wallpaper and its home...Yes a house would be nice but purchasing all the toys first...boat new truck u name it...But also saving money living in Q`s for purchasing our house in the future...And i look out my window right now and on my little street there is about 15 empty Q`s...so cant understand reason behind a waiting list. As i drive home from work down Ypres or Paardeburg or Moreilwood there are numerous Q`s getting gutted and redone, New windows New siding and even adding on additions to the Master Bedrooms all new improvements to many Q`s on base...So unless u have actually lived in one or have seen them least here on the North Side dont call my Q a shit pit....yes no island in the kitchen no hot tub in the basement but a decent place to raise kids and live life.....Some Q`s might need to be condemmed if you ever had been in one that has had a march out when dirty ppl lived there seen a few trust me. But living in Q`s is what u make of it no matter what Base u live in...We have no rats, no bugs no mold no lead paints we have happy memories and fun times......


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 May 2006)

I was posted to Pet 90-93....lived on Pachino. Went back 2 years ago to visit a friend and wandered by my old Q. I was shocked to see how badly in need of repairs it was...front porch crumbling away...etc.
when I lived in it we had frost around the plugs in the winter....not much insulation.
the sewer backed up while I was in Cyprus in 93 and my wife had quite a time. Made me feel so guilty I bought her a gold necklace and earings on the Turkish side. I've bought my own home ever since.

The budget today mentioned that one of the priorities in military spending would be for  Qs....let's hope.


----------



## paracowboy (2 May 2006)

so, jessie's_girl,

have we answered your question?  ;D


----------



## xrme (2 May 2006)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I think if anyone bothered to look into it they would realize that on every base there is vacant PMQ's.  This is due to the fact that maintenance has to be carried out and it is easier to do on a vacant Q rather than an occupied one.
> From living in PMQ's most of my life I cannot complain about them, at least as a renter you do not pay foe repairs as homeowners do.
> I think before all these so called experts give their opinion they find out why the PMQ's are vacant and I highly doubt that anybody is living in a condemned house
> Urban Myth?



rigger...the empty pmq's, if you bothered to poll those leaving pmq's, and buying houses, is due, in large part to the low interest rates, the affordable cost to borrow, and the overall attraction of owning one's own property. Renovating a unit is easier on an empty unit, but if your occupancy rate is anywhere approaching 100%, then renovations are cut back, or performed with tenants. 400 empty pmqs out of 1700?? Do you seriously think they are all being renovated? I do live here. I have seen the same empty pmq for over 18 months. That is not renovations, that is low a occupancy rate

You don't think you are paying for repairs, living a pmq?? Has your rent increased at all over the past few years...

I agree that before any so called experts give their opinion on why pmqs are empty (including yourself) you had better know what you are talking about. My opinions can be backed by statistics. I have lived in pmq's, so I have first hand knowledge of them. I served 20+ years in the CF, and now work very closely with the local housing market.

I too, highly doubt that any CF member is living in condemned housing....that wasn't my claim.

'Infantry'...that will be something to check with, with your unit...most likely the RSM. I do know that a few years back, the RCHA's RSM mandated that any new single private (gunner...whatever) would live in quarters for a year, then could apply to move out of shacks....

'para'...I agree with the buying a house part...but buy soon, interest rates are on the rise, as are prices, especially in Pet.

Everyone...'specially jessie's girl....I lived in pmq's for 13 years...buying a house was the best investment I ever made...short of marrying the best woman in the world...my advice is...don't buy a house to make money...buy a house to live in. You CAN make money on selling your home...but that shouldn't be the principle reason for doing so. If you have tons of money, and can buy and sell real estate...well, that's a different story...if you're buying a house to live in...do just that. VERY rarely, will you lose money on real estate.


----------



## riggermade (3 May 2006)

xrme

I too did 20+ years and live in my own house

I agree that owning your own house makes more sense but for different reasons alot of people choose to live in PMQ's


I did not profess to be amn "expert" and neither are you, all I am saying is before people go making accusations they should get the facts


----------



## paracowboy (3 May 2006)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I did not profess to be amn "expert" and neither are you, all I am saying is before people go making accusations they should get the facts


or make follow-up posts clarifying themselves? Like I did, when asked for further details?

And being on year 11, now, with all 11 years and most of my childhood in a pmq, I think I have enough experience to be able to give advice. Maybe it ain't 20+, but it's not too bad. With Daddy being a former realtor, and a current Real Estate appraiser, I have a little bit of knowledge on buying/selling/renting, as well.

And I stand by my posts: I was told by several contractors while living in Pet from '96 - '03 that my apartment on Paardeburg, as well as the other apartment blocks had been condemned. I didn't bother investigating, because I didn't really care. We had other, more pressing, concerns at the time.

It's more fiscally sound to purchase a home than to rent. Especially pmq's, as the CF is trying to charge the same rates as nearby civilian rentors, for homes that are several years older, and nowhere near as good shape.


----------



## Ed Gagnon (3 May 2006)

Mamma Bear,

Well said.  It is so nice to hear first hand information from a person who is now living in PMQs.  

Jesses_Girl - I have been in many PMQs in Petawawa and I know that there are many very nice ones that no one would mind living in.  There are also a few that do need a bit of work.  I have to say that CFHA has invested a lot of money in PMQs with new siding, roofing, windows and doors.  In addition, there are PMQs that are being completely gutted and redone so that they are a completely different unit.  In my opinion, PMQs have come a long way over the last ten years.  Are they perfect?  Not quite, but they have come a long way and continue to improve.  

In speaking to my CFHA contact, there are about one hundred more folks living in Petawawa PMQs today then there were one year ago.  This can be possibly attributed to the booming housing market which is quite frankly getting a bit too overheated and now out of the average person's ability to afford.  In addition, another factor may be the increase in personnel posted to base.

Have a good move to Petawawa...I am sure you will find this area very nice and welcoming.

Ed Gagnon
PSP Manager
CFB Petawawa


----------



## xrme (3 May 2006)

rigger...I don't know you, and you don't know me....however, I do consider myself somewhat an expert, given my relationship with a very successful realtor, and my experience with realty myself. I've conducted informal polls over the past four years, of people moving out of pmq's and purchasing their own property, and vice versa (albeit a somewhat rarity) where people may sell their property and move into a pmq. Your statement was _"I think if anyone bothered to look into it they would realize that on every base there is vacant PMQ's.  This is due to the fact that maintenance has to be carried out and it is easier to do on a vacant Q rather than an occupied one."_ What I am saying...is I have looked into it, and it is not due to the fact that maintenance has to be carried out....yada yada yada. There is nowhere near enough contractors to work on 400 empty pmq's at any given time. Again, you don't know me...don't tell me what I am or what I am not. I do have a well, and hard earned license that says I am an expert.

para...is there something *I* need to clarify? As for your posts...you might consider taking comments made by a contractor or any other third party, with a grain of salt..given the lack or corroborating evidence. I'm not saying that you don't believe what you were told, as you obviously do. Heck, I even imagine any long term health concerns could be traced back to you living in a condemned building, that everyone, even the contractors knew about, and result in, what is now, a large lump sum payout?  Hmmmm, come to think of it...I lived in one of those comdemned buildings for several months....I'm gonna call DVA in the morning! 

Ed, could your CFHA contact confirm the "condemned pmq" theory?  Prices in the area are starting to be reduced. People selling were trying to capitalize on the influx of personal to the area, and consequently, have 'forced' the hands of those moving here, and put them into a situation where they have decided to move into a pmq. Those same houses will sell for list, or slightly less than list, when everyone coming, comes. Ed, who would you recommend?


----------



## paracowboy (4 May 2006)

xrme said:
			
		

> para...is there something *I* need to clarify?


nah, just bein' a pain for the sake of bein' a pain, mostly.  ;D  My CO, who will doubtlessly read this in a couple weeks, will vouch for my skills at that. I was obtuse earlier on, but have since caught on. 



> As for your posts...you might consider taking comments made by a contractor or any other third party, with a grain of salt..given the lack or corroborating evidence. I'm not saying that you don't believe what you were told, as you obviously do.


 Well, I do believe the apartments were condemned, but by whom? As we didn't look too heavily into it, I have no idea. Was it just the people who were looking at them for Low-Income Housing? This seemed (and seems) to be the most likely scenario. We also knew that they were working to bring them up to Code. ('Course they never did get to our block until just before I got my re-badge.  : ) And, we had other issues that took precedence (however, her Doc did say that the conditions she was living in were not helping.)



> Heck, I even imagine any long term health concerns could be traced back to you living in a condemned building, that everyone, even the contractors knew about, and result in, what is now, a large lump sum payout


not me, my wife. Who was never that robust to begin with. Hence the other priorities at the time. And currently. Fortunately, I have manged, through some real estate wheeling and dealing, to purchase Niner a brand-spanking, just-built, house here in Edmonton, and can finally move her out of PMQ's. Although, these ones here are nowhere near as bad as the apartment in Pet. (Cold, though. Poor insulation, where there is any. No thought put into it.) So, after 11 years, I am finally taking the advice given to me so many years ago by NCOs wiser than I.


----------



## xrme (4 May 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> nah, just bein' a pain for the sake of bein' a pain, mostly.  ;D



Kudos... 

Good luck with the house...great decision. And I hope your other half is doing better now. That is one thing I will agree with...my family always seemed to be ill/sick more so when living in pmqs. That may have something to do with the close confines, and the proximity to others....but I don't think the mould helped. I don't think the drafty rooms helped. I don't think the 3 inches of water in the basement helped. I don't.....well you get the idea.  

Again, good luck with everything.


----------



## Ed Gagnon (4 May 2006)

Hi folks,

I have spoken to my contact in CFHA Petawawa regarding condemmed PMQs.  She advised that there have never been any PMQs condemmed at CFB Petawawa.  This is yet another malicious rumour designed to cast dispersions on an agency that is working to improve the area of miitary housing.

If anyone wants to get information (as opposed to misinformation) please contact Jackie Lizzote at 613-687-7442.  She will be happy to discuss any CFHA Petawawa issue with anyone.

thanks,

Ed


----------



## paracowboy (4 May 2006)

there it is.

I retract the "condemned" in the face of hard evidence to the contrary.

I stand by my assertions that the apartments were unhealthy and horrible, and that Jesses_girl would be far better off *purchasing* a home.


----------



## xrme (4 May 2006)

Thanks, Ed for supplying some information. The only reason I mentioned it, was that you had indicated that you work closely with that, and other sections.

para...as I've said, I agree, they *should* be condemned, and that anyone would be better off purchasing a home.

Jessesgirl...if you're interested in purchasing a home in the area, I can certainly help you look for suitable properties.


----------



## TMM (4 May 2006)

One thing to add: if you buy a home and you are not legally married, get ownership details in writing. Common laws does not offer 100% of the legal protection that marriage does.


----------



## xrme (4 May 2006)

Ownership details, and family law, do not get along.

You can be married, your name not be on title, yet still have an interest in a matrimonial home. Common-law (or as the law likes to call it...cohabitation) can offer the same legal entitlements, under certain circumstances, and with the right legal representation.


----------



## Siggywife (8 May 2006)

I think before all these so called experts give their opinion they find out why the PMQ's are vacant and I highly doubt that anybody is living in a condemned house

Urban Myth?
I lived in a condemded unit for two years in Kingston... Any building in Kingston that has no mail boxes and more then one empty unit is on the chopping block for demo.. so No its isnt a Urban Myth..it's a fact

Good luck on your search..whatever you choose just a word of caution... Make a document of everything.. times dates and conditions... Who you talked too..Many repairs..and such..just in case... But Pet is a good place to be.. besides I believe its everyone wants to be on the north side of the base..

Siggy


----------



## xrme (9 May 2006)

Just a note for anyone coming to Pet...I read this evening, in the Post, that Petawawa council is recommending the county approve it's plan to add mor than 300 residential housing units in the next 10 years....of that 175 detached single family dwellings, and 9 blocks of multiple attached residential dwellings...(town houses). All this in one area specific to the area behind the existing beer and LCBO stores, ranging from Petawawa Blvd all the way over to Laurentian Dr. There are other areas planned, and already started, including one area up in the "forest" neighbourhood of Petawawa...corner of Murphy, and Doran...appx 87 units to be built on large lots, starting as early as this fall. There are already a dozen or so houses being built on Schwanz Rd...HUGE lots.


----------



## Strategic (11 May 2006)

Is there anyone who lives away from base (Petawawa) closer to Ottawa and travels to work. Is this even allowed. The point behind this is so the spouse could find employment in her Field in or closer to Ottawa.

If so what are some of the areas or cities that you live in and commute from.

I am not looking to car pool or anything I just want to know if this is realistic and if anyone does do this.
Just looking for options.


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2006)

There are lots of possibilities.  Depends on what you want to do.  Do you want long commutes or not?  Is one career more important than another's?  What is your Job and what will its' requirements be on your life?  (ie. time in Field, time on Deployments, shiftworker, etc.)  

As mentioned before in "Petawawa in all its splendour"  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40540/post-344988.html#msg344988



[Edit to merge the two topics]


----------



## Franko (11 May 2006)

I know of at least 5 people who live in Arnprior and commute to and from work everyday.

Mind you they have to keep a room in the shacks incase of weather, bugout etc.

It's located about 20ish minutes west from Ottawa.

Regards


----------



## Strategic (11 May 2006)

just reviewing over the maps how long of a drive is it to Petawawa


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2006)

Approx. three hours from your place in Kingston.

Arnprior to Camp Petawawa can range anywhere from 1.5 hours or longer, depending on Traffic and weather.  If you push the speed you can make it in less, but be warned the Renfrew OPP usually have Quota's to fill.   ;D


----------



## Armymedic (11 May 2006)

Arnprior is an hour and change drive from the base. I know of a couple people who live on the far side of Pembroke (Cobden and Renfrew areas) who drive in. There are also a couple guys who live in Ottawa and have rooms in the shacks (which they pay for).


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2006)

Whooo!   Hooo!

Now that I am unlikely to ever go there again.........seems to be a trend in my military career........Leave Gagetown and Fredericton has some large scale development go in and a new highway. .........Leave Pet and the businesses start moving in along with all those other neat amenities.......


----------



## xrme (14 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Whooo!   Hooo!
> 
> Now that I am unlikely to ever go there again.........seems to be a trend in my military career........Leave Gagetown and Fredericton has some large scale development go in and a new highway. .........Leave Pet and the businesses start moving in along with all those other neat amenities.......



Geroge, how long have you been out of Pet? From what I can see....I see a mass exodus from Pet. It may be that the current business owners are just getting to that age...but there are many busniesses listed for sale, and many more that are for sale, but not "on the system".  New businesses?? Other than KFC and Kelsey's....hardley offset the ones that are closing/leaving or have already left.

I may be looking at it on a much too narrow basis, but....hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## Armymedic (14 May 2006)

Quagmire said:
			
		

> I think one of the members brothers on this board is going over.



If there is, good luck to them.



			
				xrme said:
			
		

> From what I can see....I see a mass exodus from Pet. It may be that the current business owners are just getting to that age...but there are many businesses listed for sale, and many more that are for sale, but not "on the system".  New businesses?? Other than KFC and Kelsey's....hardley offset the ones that are closing/leaving or have already left.
> 
> I may be looking at it on a much too narrow basis, but....hey, I could be wrong.


That may be, but with bigger and better shopping options in Pembroke and along Petawawa Blvd, I believe that it is not simply a Petawawa problem as Pembroke's main drag is consistently losing businesses as well. I also think it may have something to do with grossly overpriced property values here in Pet as well.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 May 2006)

Read this a few days ago but i guess it has some relevance to the way this discussion has swerved,

Commander to address community: Lt.-Col. wants to discuss growth at CFB Petawawa 
Anthony Dixon 
Local News - Friday, May 12, 2006 @ 19:00 

CFB PETAWAWA - The commanding officer of CFB Petawawa wants to have a word with the region's business community. 
Lt.-Col. Dave Rundle has extended written and verbal invitations to members of the local business community to attend a business lunch next Tuesday, where he will speak about anticipated growth at Base Petawawa, upcoming operations and the resulting economic impact. 
The business lunch is slated for May 16 at the Normandy Officers' Mess. 
In a phone interview this week, Lt.-Col. Rundle said he did not want to reveal the exact details of what he will say previous to his briefing on Tuesday. However, he did say that one of the biggest impacts anticipated is the deployment of approximately 1,500 troops from CFB Petawawa this August to Afghanistan. 


Lt.-Col. Rundle said that will be followed by a second, though smaller, deployment of Petawawa troops in February 2007. 
"The future operations troops are involved in always impacts on local businesses, so this will allow business leaders to do some future planning," Lt.-Col. Rundle said. 
Another topic he will discuss is the new Canadian Special Operations Regiment being formed at the base. 

The unit is expected to reach its 'initial operating capability' by the fall but won't reach full capacity for a few years. 
The Canadian Forces is also placing a renewed emphasis on recruiting. 
With some units at the base currently not at full strength, Lt.-Col. Rundle anticipates about 1,500 new troops coming to Petawawa within the next five years, depending on the success of recruiting efforts. 

Lt.-Col. Rundle said the 2 Area Support Group headquarters, currently based in Toronto, will also be moving to Base Petawawa, bringing with it an additional 40 personnel. 
"Given all the growth taking place, moving here will provide better visibility to oversee and influence decision support," Lt.-Col. Rundle said. 
During this address to business leaders, Lt.-Col. Rundle will also be talking about anticipated changes to the command team at the base this summer. 

In the interview, Rundle would only say that a number of new commanding officers are being posted in. 
He will also provide an update on the project to clear unexploded ordnance from the shores of the Ottawa River. 
Advanced registration for the business luncheon is required. 

On the day of the event, welcoming takes place at 11:45 a.m., lunch at 12:15 p.m. and Lt.-Col. Rundle's address at 1 p.m. 
On June 1, Lt.-Col. Rundle will host a town hall meeting for both the military and civilian population of CFB Petawawa at the base theatre beginning at 6:30 p.m. 

"This will give members (of the Canadian Forces) and family members, folks in general, an opportunity to articulate any concerns or issues that they may have regarding the services provided to the base community," he said. 

http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/webapp/sitepages/content.asp?contentID=40042&catname=Local+News


----------



## xrme (14 May 2006)

Army....



			
				Armymedic said:
			
		

> That may be, but with bigger and better shopping options in Pembroke and along Petawawa Blvd, I believe that it is not simply a Petawawa problem as Pembroke's main drag is consistently losing businesses as well. I also think it may have something to do with grossly overpriced property values here in Pet as well.



Granted, Pembroke has the upper hand when it comes to retail stores and shopping. And I do agree 100%...the downtown core of Pembroke is fading fast. However, when you make reference to better and bigger shopping options along Petawawa Blvd, you lose me. Apart from Kelsey's and KFC...I think one would be hard pressed to find anything new of grand importance between the main gates of CFB Petawawa and Drive-In Road....Canadian Tire has a nice new store, so does HomeHardware...there's WalMart, and now HomeDepot, a new Shoppers DrugMart just opened...but apart from that....??? ...in Petawawa, our GM dealer is gone, as is our Ford dealer...Petawawa Toyota moved down the street into Pembroke...a dozen or more business listings for sale..... As for Costco coming to the area....I wouldn't bet on it...I've been told that Costco requires a "draw" of 3.2 million consumers...Pembroke could only come up with 2 million.

I am even further lost when you mention the grossly overpriced property values here in Pet. With the national average preoperty value increasing 12% last year (Mar`05-Mar-06), and Ontario averaging an increase of over 8%, and Petawawa averaging an increase of about 10%, I'd say the prices in Petawawa, given the economic growth in the area (including but not limited to the increase in numbers announced for CFB Petawawa) is right in line with the rest of the country. Low interest rates have contibuted to the increase in people buying houses in the area, along with the increase in available funds for a downpayment (thanks in large part to the generous benefits attributed to an overseas deployment) Put all that together with the basic pay increases from a few years ago...more and more CF members can afford a house. Supply and demand...the more demand for a commodity, while the supply stays steady or advances slower than the demand, the higher the price that can be achieved....speaking of which.....what do you pay at the pump now?


Bruce...I'm looking forward to going...already got my invitation at the office. Should be an informative luncheon. I wonder if, going back to the original topic of this thread, if he will talk about the future of the Tim Hortons on base?


----------



## George Wallace (14 May 2006)

xrme said:
			
		

> Geroge, how long have you been out of Pet? From what I can see....I see a mass exodus from Pet. It may be that the current business owners are just getting to that age...but there are many busniesses listed for sale, and many more that are for sale, but not "on the system".  New businesses?? Other than KFC and Kelsey's....hardley offset the ones that are closing/leaving or have already left.
> 
> I may be looking at it on a much too narrow basis, but....hey, I could be wrong.



Now that we are way off topic...I wonder where you have been.

New Strip Mall behind the New KFC in the same parking lot as the New Moncion Grocery and Drug Store.  New things like Kelsey's.  Just before that a relatively new McDonald's (just 10 years old).  Across from the 'new' McDonald's another Strip mall with a Pharma Plus, Magic Cuts, and video store.  New Car Dealer moved into Michael Motors location and hopefully better service.  How about Crazylogic?  Subway.  Yogi's.  The Warehouse.  Petawawa Inn.  New TD Bank.  Lots of new things in Pet.......were you around when there was only the Legion off Base, everything else was in Pembroke......Tim Horton's in Pet is probably one of the busiest in Canada since it opened less than ten years ago.......the one on Base has the fastest service in Canada.......forget service in the Timmies in CFB Kingston.....15 minutes to serve three is ridiculous...........


----------



## Armymedic (14 May 2006)

I do not see the change of businesses the same way as you, xrme. A few less car dealerships in Petawawa proper, great. I see alot of new business with greater variety now then we had 10 yrs ago. In fact now, one does not have to drive to Pembroke to get to a decent grocery, drug, or knick-knack store.

As for the housing prices, that was a lob ball to your area of expertise...nice homer.


----------



## Franko (14 May 2006)

Seeing as now the topic is now on Petawawa properties....

I know of at least 3 houses (2 bedroom "shacks") that were bought 5 years ago for approx $85 k and have just sold for $160 - $175k.

Very modest work was done to the houses and the properties are very small.

A wee bit more than the 10%.

I have a relative in the area who is posted and is selling his house, bought approx $115 (4years ago)....sold it for $169k

I was posted to Pet around the same time and was amazed at the outrageous prices here compared to NB where 4 acres and a 3 bedroom home under 20yrs old was going for approx $105 - $115k....in Pet they were asking for $180k and 1/2 acre.

The market in Pet and the surrounding area is artificially inflated...period. Everyone knows it but are stuck with it.

I'm not going to buy a house until I get posted out.....it's worth the wait in my case anyway.

Regards


----------



## shadow (15 May 2006)

I just got posted to Petawawa also.  My experience with the base is limited to my QL3 Infantry (in '93) and my CLC (in '98).  Don't know much more about life off and around the base.  My life was on the Mattawa Plains back when we lived in tent city, and the leadership building.  All I needed to know how to do was get to the mess.
I found out that the prices in Petawawa have become RIDICULOUS. (Oh haven't you heard XX Unit is moving to Pet, raise the prices!)
I bought a house in Beachburg.  It's 30 minutes to work in the summer, 5 minutes to the Ottawa River put-in (if you're into WW Kayaking) and an hour to Ottawa.  The town is very small and friendly, and I paid a very reasonable price.
Looking forward to givin' er again!


----------



## vangemeren (15 May 2006)

I have been attending University in North Bay for the last 3 years now. I can tell you that since I moved to Petawawa back in 1999, Petawawa has grown in terms of houses and some stores in town. Everytime I come home for the summer, there is something new.

In the paper last week, the town approved the plan for the first phase of 300(?) houses between Petawawa Blvd and Laurentian, by the Beerstore. I can see Petawawa mainly staying a bedroom community with all the stores on the east side of Pembroke, because that is what happens when a Wal-mart moves into an area, all the business develops around it.

I was thinking maybe a post-secondary institution would help bring things to this side of Pembroke (ie something the size of Algonquin College in Pembroke).


----------



## xrme (18 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now that we are way off topic...I wonder where you have been.



George, obviously my interpretation of what is new differs from yours. I will PM you with my thoughts.



			
				Armymedic said:
			
		

> I do not see the change of businesses the same way as you, xrme. A few less car dealerships in Petawawa proper, great. I see alot of new business with greater variety now then we had 10 yrs ago. In fact now, one does not have to drive to Pembroke to get to a decent grocery, drug, or knick-knack store.
> 
> As for the housing prices, that was a lob ball to your area of expertise...nice homer.



Same thing, opinions are like hemeroids, sooner or later, every arse has one, and no body likes em. A few less car dealers? How about we lose some fast food places instead!?     I can't speak for 10 years ago, only 8. Same grocer, renamed, and relocated. Same PharmaPlus, new location...knickknacks...that's what we need. Not a competitor grocer. Not a hardware store...more knickknacks and fast food spots. As for the hanging fast-ball...thanks. But, I do feel I know you.... :



			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I know of at least 3 houses (2 bedroom "shacks") that were bought 5 years ago for approx $85 k and have just sold for $160 - $175k.
> Very modest work was done to the houses and the properties are very small.
> A wee bit more than the 10%.
> I have a relative in the area who is posted and is selling his house, bought approx $115 (4years ago)....sold it for $169k
> ...



.Average. Grab a dictionary RbD, and look up the word. Then look up the average increase in, say Edmonton...almost 17%...then look at Victoria...almost 30%. 
..How can you compare a house in NB to a house in Pet? I can find you a 3 bedroom house on 4 acres in Ontario, for $110K...probably not right in Petawawa.
...And "_artificially inflated_"?? What's artificial about it? It *is* the market.



			
				shadow said:
			
		

> I bought a house in Beachburg.  It's 30 minutes to work in the summer, 5 minutes to the Ottawa River put-in (if you're into WW Kayaking) and an hour to Ottawa.  The town is very small and friendly, and I paid a very reasonable price.



Beachburg is a nice place. For myself, that's alot of driving. An hour a day, in the summer. Obviously more in the winter. Again, for myself, alot of driving, and at a $1 a litre...for my average vehicle, about $8 a day, $40 a week (5 day week), $200 a month...again, Beachburg is a nice place... so is Deep River...and they have a Timmies!!


----------



## shadow (18 May 2006)

Most days in the summer (i.e. days that are not raining) the motorcycle from Beachburg makes things a LOT cheaper.  The drive gives me about 30 minutes in the morning to wake up and plan my day, and 30 minutes in the afternoon to decompress from a day of running around at 2 Svc Bn!  I am also looking for people to carpool with, but there aren't a lot of military here.  Other than that, I love it here so far.

Something I noticed:
The town sign for Pembroke says "population 13,500"
The town sign for Petawawa says "Population 15,500

The only reason I can think that Pet's pop is higher than Pembroke's is because of all the military.  It must be because of all the people that live on the base (i.e. in single quarters)?  Anyone know of another reason?  And if Pet has a higher population, then why don't we have a new Home Depot?!?


----------



## Recce41 (18 May 2006)

Spent 19 yrs in Pet and now going back. The family loved it. Kids enjoyed it better than Gage.


----------



## Franko (18 May 2006)

xrme said:
			
		

> Average. Grab a dictionary RbD, and look up the word. Then look up the average increase in, say Edmonton...almost 17%...then look at Victoria...almost 30%.
> ..How can you compare a house in NB to a house in Pet? I can find you a 3 bedroom house on 4 acres in Ontario, for $110K...probably not right in Petawawa.
> ...And "_artificially inflated_"?? What's artificial about it? It *is* the market.



How can I compare a shack in NB to one in Ontario that is more run down and they're asking more? Easy enough.

Any houses in the Pembroke / Petawawa area are much higher than outside the area due to the base and other major industries in the local area. Everyone that works on base wants a house near it, within reason. The sellers know it and the prices are jacked up accordingly.

It's a solid market with solid retail....posting season is great for sellers, not so great for buyers. Everyone in the area knows that. Averages in this area compared to outside are way higher than the rest.

Remember when there were rumours abound about the base being relocated? Everyone was damn near crapping in their pants...because they knew they were about to lose any resale value in their homes.

Who would buy a house in a dead town?





As for your quip remarks about grabing a dictionary.....save it.


----------



## xrme (18 May 2006)

Okay, point by point, I'll go slow, so I don't lose you.... 


			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> How can I compare a shack in NB to one in Ontario that is more run down and they're asking more? Easy enough.



Your original post was: _I was posted to Pet around the same time and was amazed at the outrageous prices here compared to NB _...my point was Petawawa is a town, NewBrunswick is a province...hardly a comparison. Two totally different markets.



			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Any houses in the Pembroke / Petawawa area are much higher than outside the area due to the base and other major industries in the local area. Everyone that works on base wants a house near it, within reason. The sellers know it and the prices are jacked up accordingly.
> It's a solid market with solid retail....posting season is great for sellers, not so great for buyers. Everyone in the area knows that.



Is this your interpretation of "artificially inflated?



			
				Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Averages in this area compared to outside are way higher than the rest.



Actually, they're not. I thought I demonstrated that already. The national average is right about 12% Petawawa, about 10%...slightly less than the national average. <on> So you know a guy that was married to a gal, whose brother's nephew's cousin's uncle's daughter in law's husband sold a house for a wee bit more than 10% increase after cleaning the eavestroughs....wow! For that very sale, I'll bet my next pension cheque that there was one that sold for a wee bit less than 10%, thereby averaging the increase in this area to about 10%! <sarcasm mode off> My point was that on average, the increase in property value in Petawawa is less than the national average. Some properties in Petawawa will sell for more than the average, some will sell for less than the average.

Shadow...good points. Still too long on the road for this guy.


----------



## shadow (18 May 2006)

I compared the drive  to my trip to work in Ottawa.
Anyone living in Kanata can expect a 45 + minute ride to work via car OR bus.
  It doesn't feel so bad when I look at it that way... just the gas thing.  Maybe I should buy a holding tank and pump and store my own gas.
I sound all optimistic now, but I haven't enjoyed a winter drive into work yet.  I am thinking I will keep a crash-bag in my car just in case.  I foresee myself spending some weeknights with friends on the base ;-)


----------



## xrme (19 May 2006)

A few years ago, I had a friend that lived in Beachburg, in the old house right beside the tracks on the east end of town...vistied him quite often. Very nice town, very friendly, as you have mentioned. He drove a Ford Aerostar. Mind you, this was 7 years ago...he said the gas and extra maint was almost the difference in mortgage payments between here and there...again, 7 years ago....today....the median price of the 12 houses that sold this year in Beachburg is $103000...with a low of less than $60K and a high of more than $260K. The prices of the 167 houses that have sold in Petawawa this year range from less than $50K to slightly more than $315K , with a median of $177500. A difference of $74500. A monthly mortgage payment difference of $497. Save the motorcycle....this is almost the cost of additional maintenance and fuel to feed an average mid sized sedan from Beachburg to Petawawa 5 days a week. Again, very nice town..quiet and friendly, and very dependant on the type of person living there. The house you did buy...how long was it for sale before you bought it?


----------



## shadow (19 May 2006)

It was on the market for 7 days when I looked at it.  14 days by the time our negotiations were finished.  I really lucked out, the house has been completely remodeled inside - it's like living in a brand new house, with huge property and in a really friendly town.  Being posted to Pet I imagine I will be driving in, then going on ex for weeks at a time, so I don't anticipate the gas being too much of an issue.
I guess the difference between mortgage payments and car maintenance/gas also depends on what the bank says you can afford!
Gas/maintenance aren't fixed costs in the eyes of the bank, so it's easier to spend it on vehicle as needed than get approved for a mortgage for that amount.  
I'm going to grow to love that motorcycle though.  Might even have to switch from a sport-bike to a cruiser!
Cheers!
Shadow


----------



## Franko (19 May 2006)

....and on that note PM INCOMING.

Regards


----------



## xrme (20 May 2006)

shadow said:
			
		

> It was on the market for 7 days when I looked at it.  14 days by the time our negotiations were finished.  I really lucked out, the house has been completely remodeled inside - it's like living in a brand new house, with huge property and in a really friendly town.  Being posted to Pet I imagine I will be driving in, then going on ex for weeks at a time, so I don't anticipate the gas being too much of an issue.
> I guess the difference between mortgage payments and car maintenance/gas also depends on what the bank says you can afford!
> Gas/maintenance aren't fixed costs in the eyes of the bank, so it's easier to spend it on vehicle as needed than get approved for a mortgage for that amount.



Sounds like a great place. Not too many places sell that quick out there...there's something to be said about being the right place at the right time. Enjoy your new place.


----------



## jesses_girl (26 May 2006)

huh...i hadn't checked on this in a while...so i was surprised to see all the controversy  >

we just figured we were gonna take our hht and see what was available (if anything now!) and make a decision from there...i've spent enough of the last few years in "student housing" to know that i can live in less than perfect conditions...i think as long as the house isn't falling down around me i'll be able to deal with anything else 

thanks for all the info folks


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (26 May 2006)

jesses_girl said:
			
		

> huh...i hadn't checked on this in a while...so i was surprised to see all the controversy  >
> 
> we just figured we were gonna take our hht and see what was available (if anything now!) and make a decision from there...i've spent enough of the last few years in "student housing" to know that i can live in less than perfect conditions...i think as long as the house isn't falling down around me i'll be able to deal with anything else
> 
> thanks for all the info folks



All the best in Pet...it's a great spot.


----------



## JugbandClegg (28 May 2006)

Hi, I used to work at CFHA Petawawa so I can probably clarify a few issues.  As far as I know not all of the apartments are redone, some are still being worked on (may have changed).  It's mostly the exteriors that are new though like some people said, so I would always recommend getting the keys on an offer and taking an indepth look at any place you plan on renting.  CFHA in Petawawa would not allow anyone to live in a condemned PMQ, ever.  Not all empty PMQ's are being worked on at one time, what happens is there is a waiting list for specific PMQ's.  For example, during posting season single units on the Northside and apartments (well pretty much anything on the Northside) have a waiting list.  A lot of the PMQ's on the southside are the ones people turn their noses up at, and hence they are the empty ones and there is usually not a waiting list for those.  I would recommend a southside PMQ for a single person or a couple over the apartments, you get more space and the price difference, if there is one, is in favour of the PMQ.  It depends on how smart you are with the heat and hydro as the apartments it is included in the price of rent and for the rowhouses you pay your own.  If there's any other questions I can probably help with them.


----------



## matty101 (10 Jul 2006)

I'm going to be joining the RCR and I'm looking to purchase a new home.   Any info on the builders in the area would be great.
thanks, matt


----------



## Picaninny Skoff (10 Jul 2006)

Matt;

I am currently having a house built outside of Pembroke by Legacy Homes.  So far, so good.  They are a small, local builder with a good rep.  E-mail Legacy@nrtco.net; phone (613) 687-4774.  Happy home hunting.


----------



## jc5778 (20 Jul 2006)

Quick question for anyone "in the know"

Posted in October and DIT is in about 4 weeks.

I heard that Pet has some pmq's which are "better" then others.  For example they have patio doors etc....rumour is they are not very popular because people on the base are not use to paying that much for q's.  Old officer q's?

So my question is this, are there actually q's like this there? if so how much? are they worth it?

Cheers!


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (21 Jul 2006)

i know for a fact the project to seal in the old insulation in the quarters because it might have asbestos in the insulation is going very well. i was working for the company doing it. all the quarters i have been in working seem very nice


----------



## jc5778 (27 Aug 2006)

HELP!!!  Petawawa CFHA says they DO NOT allow selection of PMQ's anymore.  We all remember looking at our allocation, wondering what you did to them to deserve this, then selecting something else.  Well a family member seen my allocation yesterday and it is brutal.  there is no backyard at all.  I feel a fight coming on and am wondering if anyone in the Pet area i.e. community council can give me some advice?  Please help me  :crybaby:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Aug 2006)

7 - 10 days said:
			
		

> HELP!!!  Petawawa CFHA says they DO NOT allow selection of PMQ's anymore.  We all remember looking at our allocation, wondering what you did to them to deserve this, then selecting something else.  Well a family member seen my allocation yesterday and it is brutal.  there is no backyard at all.  I feel a fight coming on and am wondering if anyone in the Pet area i.e. community council can give me some advice?  Please help me  :crybaby:



Technically they never did allow it. You went to the bottom of the waiting list if you refused the allocated one and waited while they filled everyone else's requirements.
You need to get your supervisor to get your unit to wade in on your behalf in my humble opinion.


----------



## Franko (27 Aug 2006)

There is no way to select a home anymore....and your unit can't do anything about it either, besides forwarding paperwork.

Good luck trying to get what you want for a home, but don't hold your breath.

I have no time for the organization in Pet and I won't get into it on these means.

Regards


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Aug 2006)

Hmmm, I had absolutely no problem with my PMQ in Pet.  I had a large backyard and the Q was in great shape with new windows, etc.  Whenever I had a problem CE was there quickly and I rarely had to wait for anything to be fixed.  It sure beat the Q I had in Esquimalt where the curtains would move whenever there was a wind and insulation was virtually unheard of.


----------



## Franko (28 Aug 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I had absolutely no problem with my PMQ in Pet.  I had a large backyard and the Q was in great shape with new windows, etc.  Whenever I had a problem CE was there quickly and I rarely had to wait for anything to be fixed.  It sure beat the Q I had in Esquimalt where the curtains would move whenever there was a wind and insulation was virtually unheard of.



You lucked out.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28440/post-221100.html#msg221100

Prior to my move from the Maritimes I had concerns about the Q for the sake of my wife. Our last neighbour literally drove her to the brink of a break-down....and I was looking for a single house, no attachment. The cops were there on a regular basis for noise, fights, drug complaints which resulted in them being forced from that Q and thrown out later of the Q entirely. Needless to say.....she needed somewhat of a quiet home and made that clear to the staff at IRPP who tried to make some headway in that regard, but met with little co-operation. Having a medical concern (hypertension, panic attacks, anxiety, high blood pressure) at the time met nothing I guess.

Now onto what was wrong with the Q.....I have 4 pages of things and shortcomings on 8.5x11 folscap that I submitted to CFHA upon my march in.

I couldn't even look at the place prior to the movers getting there, through no fault of my own. 

When I walked in to CFHA, F&E still on the truck BTW, and told them the sitrep on the Q they showed no concern whatsoever and I was told that I had to accept it as is.

After the move and the cleaning that we had to do to get rid of the *mud on the walls and ceilings* among other things that were wrong (the place was never cleaned when the last tenants cleared out)...this process took the two of us about 3 days to do. Can you say _feces_ on the floor in the basement?

Then onto the kicker. I signed agreements for a rent rate of $407/month prior to being posted to Pet...sight unseen at that. At the time the going rate for the same PMQ in Gagetown was approx $308....not bad but still a jump none the less.

After 2 weeks of being in the Q I received a letter that my rent was going to increase by $100 because of refurbishing that happened to it prior to my moving in.

I walked in to the offices (used to be on the North side, now on the South) and talked to the manager, who was less than co-operative to say the least. After talking to him about the situation for about a half hour he basically told me to "Suck it up" and that I'd have to live with it.

Wrong answer. 

Let's just say that a friend of the family is a lawyer and is quite familiar with rental agreements in the province of Ontario....and I'll leave it at that.

I have no time for CFHA after that debacle and right now I'm still looking for a dream house....

Sorry about the rant....just the subject pisses me off.

Regards


----------



## Trinity (28 Feb 2007)

Base Chapel is running a Vacation Bible School during March Break
for children aged 6 - 12.  It runs form the 12 - 16 of March, 0830 hrs
to 1200 hrs.  Cost is $25 per child for the week.

Contact Base Chapel at 613 687 5511 ext 5453 to sign up

Space is limited to 25 children!!! So please do not wait or
you might be left out.


----------



## riggermade (28 Feb 2007)

My daughter did the one in the summer and it was very well run and they had a good time


----------



## matty101 (4 Apr 2007)

Hi, I just graduated DP1 and I'm moving to Pet as a member of 3RCR.  I'm really looking forward to getting there but I have some questions about the MQ's.  I talked to the IRP reps about these questions and didn't really get an answer.  I applied for a 2 bed room MQ and my questions are is there appliances provided?  Will a kings sized bed fit in the bedrooms and what are the prices for a two bedroom?  I know there are resources to go through for these answers and i did try.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.   Matt


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2007)

PMQs in Pet have been covered.  Usually the only appliances will be the Fridge and Stove, but with the changing times that may no longer be the case.  All other appliances are up to you to provide.  A King Size Bed may fit into most PMQ Master Bedrooms, but you may not be able to fit anything else in, nor walk around it.   ;D

Do a quick search of this forum and you'll find more on Pet.  Prices will vary on the type of PMQ/Apartment you may get.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Apr 2007)

MTH said:
			
		

> I talked to the IRP reps about these questions and didn't really get an answer.



Thats because IRP doesnt handle anything that has to do with MQs



> I applied for a 2 bed room MQ and my questions are is there appliances provided?



No.  That stopped years ago. IIRC only gas stoves were provided in some bases. 



> Will a kings sized bed fit in the bedrooms and what are the prices for a two bedroom?




 :rofl:



> I know there are resources to go through for these answers and i did try.



Call CFHA in Petawawa...they hadle all MQs...they will have answers for you.


----------



## cp140tech (4 Apr 2007)

Check out the CFHA website.

  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/locations/petawawa_h_e.asp


----------



## matty101 (4 Apr 2007)

thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated


----------



## TSL (4 May 2007)

*Petawawa Red Friday Rally 
&
March of Military Appreciation 

May 11th 2007*


*Time: 9:30am – 11:00am*

Location: *Petawawa Legion Parking lot *

               
*Sequence of events:*

9:00am -9:25am                     * community assembles at Petawawa legion *



9:30am                                  *  rally begins*
                                              -National Anthem 
                                                -prayer 
                                                   - Speeches 



1010am                                 *closure of Petawawa Blvd & Victoria Street*

                                       ~Community will assemble on Petawawa Blvd under the direction of the parade Marshals~



1015am                                 *   parade departs from Petawawa Legion*

                                                            -proceeding south on Petawawa Blvd 
                                                            Turning east on Victoria St 



1040am                                   * parade arrives at Petawawa town hall *
                                                                       Roads reopen 



1040am -1100am                 *    parade assembles on hill behind Petawawa town hall 
                                                       For Red Friday Rally picture *

                              



* Two Parade marshals will be there to help assemble the community parade *


**The OPP will be on hand to participate and to ensure safety during the parade


----------



## PMedMoe (4 May 2007)

I'll be there in spirit. Just wish I wasn't going to be stuck in Trenton!!  :crybaby:

Here's a pic to show my support!!


----------



## proudnurse (6 May 2007)

Great Picture Moe! The balloon is quite the nice touch also  ;D 

~Rebecca


----------



## MonicaB (6 May 2007)

I'll definitely be there!  I also know that a lot of other  DBty/2horse spouses plan on attending with their kids (it's a PD day here in Pet), so it should be an awesome turnout.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl (11 May 2007)

Awesome Red Friday Rally today! It was great to see the Prime Minister, the Minister of Defence and the CDS there! Very well done, thanks for having it!


----------



## Armymedic (13 May 2007)

My wife and kids went out...they were impressed by all the people marching up Petawawa Boulv from the bridge.

She said the youngest did not enjoy standing there for all those speeches.


----------



## MonicaB (13 May 2007)

Yes the rally on Friday was fantastic (except it was a bit chilly)!  The Prime Minister's speech rocked!!!  Our kids were bored a bit as well, but our son was fascinated with the PM's security team. Boys!


----------



## chriscalow (2 Dec 2007)

Im on a tasking away from home and I'll be coming back for XMAS, I want to know where I can pick up some flowers for the ol' lady before i come through the door

any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Dec 2007)

Order online and have them delivered the day before you arrive.  Same effect, no flowers getting mangled in embraces.

http://www.canadasflorists.com/


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2007)

There is a Flower shop next to the Subway.  Another, and better one, as you enter Pembroke, on the right hand side of the road, across from the Champlain Motor Inn, and just before King Burger and Harveys.


----------



## RCR Grunt (2 Dec 2007)

Kevin's Flowers

Google is your friend.  Here is a map.

Map to Kevin's Flowers


----------



## Chimo (2 Dec 2007)

Kevin's Flowers gives great service and are very supportive of the troops.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2007)

Chimo said:
			
		

> Kevin's Flowers gives great service



I did have a bad experience with them, when I got moldy flowers.  Being a guy I didn't notice; but the little lady did.    :-[


----------



## riggermade (2 Dec 2007)

Depending on what you want check out Moncion's if you are going to pick them up.  They normally have a good selection and the prices are alot more reasonable.  If you are going to have them sent either shop mentioned is good


----------



## chriscalow (3 Dec 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, your gonna make me look good.  This really helped.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (19 Dec 2007)

Hello all,

I am buying a house in the Deep River area and would like to get some work done on it. Can anyone recommend a good contractor in the Deep/Chalk River or Petawawa area?
I would simply look through the yellow pages but I figure some good contractors may not be listed.

Many thanks,

TTG


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Dec 2007)

111 views and noone knows anyone??


----------



## ps387 (15 Jan 2008)

I can't help you with a good contractor, but I can tell you to avoid Handyman home services at all costs.
We hired them to do fairly extensive reno's on our place. Not only was the work sub-par, they didn't complete the job and we ended up having to hire someone else and pay them $1200 to finish some exterior work. 
If you're still looking for good contractor's though, a good place to start might be the hardware stores (other than Home Depot). They'll be able to tell you of companies/people they've dealt with and then be sure to check reference.

Good Luck


----------



## 63 Delta (5 Feb 2008)

Can anyone tell me of another cable provider out here. I would really like more options then Bell. Im getting a PMQ, and cant find anyone else who provides cable. Appreciate the help.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2008)

Cogeco


----------



## Cpl4Life (8 Feb 2008)

Can anyone fill me in a bit about the thrift store in Petawawa?  I'm familiar with the one in Gagetown, does anyone know if it's basically the same idea in Petawawa?

Cpl4Life


----------



## Trinity (8 Feb 2008)

Not sure if this is a thrift store... as per your definition, however

but there was a FANTASTIC dollar store on the highway in between the Southside PMQ's and base.
They helped me tremendously in buying supplies, etc for my youth events on base. Run by an retired RSM
of 2 Field Amb.


----------



## emmiee (9 Feb 2008)

Cpl4Life said:
			
		

> Can anyone fill me in a bit about the thrift store in Petawawa?  I'm familiar with the one in Gagetown, does anyone know if it's basically the same idea in Petawawa?
> 
> Cpl4Life



There is one slightly across from the Cinema on base at Pet. I do not know the hours. It is located in a converted single PMQ. 

emmiee


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Feb 2008)

The Gagetown, Shilo and Petawawa Thrift Shops are very similar in the offerings.  Petawawa Thrift Shop 54 Festubert Boulevard, Petawawa, ON K8H 1N2 Telephone : 613-687-6498 
Open Tues & Thurs 12:30-2:30pm and 6:30-8:30pm. Open one Saturday a month


----------



## ChiquitaSarah (26 Feb 2008)

Does anyone know if Borden has a thrift store?  And when it's open, or the phone number?  Thank you.


----------



## JVJA (26 Feb 2008)

ChiquitaSarah said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Borden has a thrift store?  And when it's open, or the phone number?  Thank you.



There is a thrift store across the parking lot from the Borden Family Resource Centre.  (NW corner of the Worthington Tank Park)  Other than Monday evenings, I am not sure of the operating hours. Call the BFRC.


----------



## ChiquitaSarah (27 Feb 2008)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> There is a thrift store across the parking lot from the Borden Family Resource Centre.  (NW corner of the Worthington Tank Park)  Other than Monday evenings, I am not sure of the operating hours. Call the BFRC.



Thanks for posting the location, that will help me finding it on base!  I will give the BFRC a call, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ChiquitaSarah (27 Feb 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good agent for the Pembroke area?  I've been recommended three but all three so far have been somewhat lax in emailing me the listings I'm interested in.  Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2008)

Try the Yellow pages!

 ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Feb 2008)

That's recommending a book, not a realtor.


----------



## dynaglide (27 Feb 2008)

ChiquitaSarah said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a good agent for the Pembroke area?  I've been recommended three but all three so far have been somewhat lax in emailing me the listings I'm interested in.  Thanks for any recommendations.



You're coming to the valley eh?  Better get used to the lax customer service....

Bart Neville was good to me.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That's recommending a book, not a realtor.



If you click on the words, it gives you the Yellow pages listing for Real Estate agents in the Pembroke area.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Feb 2008)

That's recommending a page, not a realtor.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Feb 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That's recommending a page, not a realtor.



Yes, 

But technically the realtor would become a page.

dileas

tess


----------



## Shamrock (27 Feb 2008)

Like Royal LePage?


----------



## mover1 (27 Feb 2008)

mls.ca email 5 or six an the first one that gets back to you. Thats your realtor!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> That's recommending a page, not a realtor.



Since the original OP has not had any luck with three so far, they might as well just pick one at random.  As mover1 said, email a few and pick the first one that gets back to you.


----------



## ChiquitaSarah (28 Feb 2008)

I've received a pm which thankfully is of great help!  I'll also give Bart Neville a call, thanks for the tip.   If anyone has any other recommendations please feel free to pm me if you are more comfortable.  Thanks!!


----------



## Gunner98 (28 Feb 2008)

PM inbound.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2008)

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Petawawa council wants entire province to support the troops*
SEAN CHASE, Pembroke Daily Observer, 6 Mar 08
Article link

It what may be a first in Canada, Petawawa council passed a resolution Monday night that not only supports the Canadian military but calls for the rest of the province to do the same.

"It's very important that we, as the Town of Petawawa, which has the largest base in Canada, show support to the men and women of the Canadian Forces," said Mayor Bob Sweet, who drafted the resolution along with Councillor Treena Lemay.

"It's a difficult task that we ask (of) them."

The resolution will be forwarded to Renfrew County and all Ontario municipalities for support. Copies will also be sent to Prime Minister Stephen Harper and General Rick Hillier, the Chief of the Defence Staff and a former 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group commander.

The first draft of the motion included a section which stated "support for the troops themselves" is not necessarily support of the current Canadian mission in Afghanistan, where 2,000 Petawawa soldiers are scheduled to deploy this summer.

However, when Coun. Lemay read the motion, the wording was changed to "not necessarily any specific mission."

Mayor Sweet conceded they did not want to politicize the resolution, noting that it is the federal government through Parliament that decides what missions troops are deployed to and not municipal councils.

"I didn't want people to think if they support the resolution they are supporting the mission," Mayor Sweet added.

"That's for a different day and a different time."

That doesn't detract from the outstanding work Canadian soldiers are doing in Afghanistan, Mayor Sweet added.

In 2005, the mayor became one of the first Canadian municipal leaders to travel to Afghanistan when he joined a delegation that visited troops in Kabul and Kandahar.

"We are proud of the work they are doing," he said.

The resolution also called for the recognition of the tremendous, exemplary work and efforts carried out by Canadian troops in all their missions, whether they be NATO or United Nations peacekeeping operations.

"They do the job they are asked to do," Mayor Sweet added, noting the current Afghanistan mission has exacted a heavy toll on Petawawa where 22 local soldiers have lost their lives.

"This community has seen it's share of strife."

Council hopes the resolution will be adopted by municipalities throughout the rest of Canada once the province has thrown its support behind it.

Councillor Cy Steele wondered after if the vote shouldn't have been recorded in order to show how unanimous the support among council was.

Nevertheless, he thought it was an appropriate resolution considering Petawawa's close ties with the military, which has been such a major part of the community for over 100 years.

"What a better place for this resolution to come out of," said Coun. Steele. "We're the home of Red Fridays so this was a nice touch."

schase@thedailyobserver.ca


----------



## alfie (6 Mar 2008)

Once it is passed, could it be posted (final version) so we could send it to our council members?


----------



## shattersys (11 Mar 2008)

I apologize if this post isn't in the proper place, it's my first anyway..HA. My girlfriend is a NO currently doing her pre-training in Petawawa. We talk every day on our cell phone's  and it really cuts out and loses the signal during our conversation. Does anyone else have this problem? Thanks for any reply's!


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Mar 2008)

It mostly only happens when the black helicopters engage the whisper mode for mind control ray training.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Mar 2008)

Pretty much from the North end of Pembroke to past Deep River can be kind of wonky at times.


----------



## Yrys (11 Mar 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It mostly only happens when the black helicopters engage the whisper mode for mind ray control ray training.



SHHH !!!


----------



## shattersys (11 Mar 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It mostly only happens when the black helicopters engage the whisper mode for mind ray control ray training.



you bored? go read a book


----------



## shattersys (11 Mar 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Pretty much from the North end of Pembroke to past Deep River can be kind of wonky at times.




thanks for the quick response.


----------



## alfie (11 Mar 2008)

Telus works fine all the way to North bay


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Mar 2008)

I've got Telus and never had a problem in Pet, Gagetown or Wainwright. Mattawa Plain, Lawfield Corridor or Battle Bridge, I always had a signal. Many times people blame the cell service, when in fact the phone they have is crap. Lots of games, tunes and videos but can't pull in a tower if they were standing next to it.


----------



## shattersys (11 Mar 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I've got Telus and never had a problem in Pet, Gagetown or Wainwright. Mattawa Plain, Lawfield Corridor or Battle Bridge, I always had a signal. Many times people blame the cell service, when in fact the phone they have is crap. Lots of games, tunes and videos but can't pull in a tower if they were standing next to it.



Yea we are with Telus too, it's funny though, they are staying in modular tents and the signal is really bad, I was just curious if its a base issue becasue I know some parts in CFB Edmonton we are having the same issue, mainly at 1 FD AMB.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Mar 2008)

As was pointed out; it more often the choice of phone models.  If you have a phone with very low power, short range, etc., it doesn't matter where you are, your reception will be poor, or someone with more power will override your signal.  Remember, a cell phone is nothing more than a radio, and all radio characteristics apply.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Mar 2008)

Mine was a Rogers-services RAZR, but I have not had problems elsewhere...I have heard comments about Rogers service issues along the Mattawa.


----------



## alfie (12 Mar 2008)

Just of note Bell Mobility cut out quite often between North Bay and Winnipeg, especially aroung the Sault and Thunder Bay


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Mar 2008)

shattersys said:
			
		

> you bored? go read a book


I read a book once, it was blue, I think.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Mar 2008)

Kat
Was it blue or was it green?
Green eggs and ham.
I do not like green eggs and ham.
Sam I am.
I do not like green eggs and ham.

Thought this might ring a bell. But NOT your cellphone if your in Pet!!!!!lol


----------



## Cdnrednk (30 Mar 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm in my med tech QL3, finishing up my portion in BC. We got a little notice of where we are all posted, I got 2 field amb. So I'm excited to finally get a posting since this is the one I wanted! Of course, since its my first posting I have questions, and I'm nervous about what to expect when I arrive in June or July. I'm curious as to what my days will consist of while I'm there, I've heard a range of things including vehicle maintenance... Wich is cool for me since I was a Mechanic in my Civvy life.
     I searched the Petawawa site, but I couldn't find any information about Dirt bikes or motocross clubs on the base. Borden has one and I enjoy having people to ride with.
So if any of you are welcome for a new riding partner, I'm looking! Not sure if there are even trails we on 2 wheels are allowed to ride.
     I love hunting and fishing so I'm looking forward to fitting right in it will feel like home.
     Also... I'm wondering if I'll finally get a single room. I love the guys I'm with but its about time to have some personal space, ya know!?


----------



## amd491 (6 Apr 2008)

I just got my first posting to Petawawa.  I'm from a Navy family so all I know about Petawawa is that its in the middle of no where.  My posting message came a bit late, I'm moving in 3 weeks (and in those three weeks I need to finish my university exams and graduate) and I just got the message on Thursday.  My consultation is Friday, but they told me to start finding things out for myself.  

I apologize if this isn't the right place for this.

I read a post about the PMQ's in Petawawa.  Anyone living in one currently?  I'm interested in those purely because they allow dogs. My dog won't be coming immediately since I'm on courses, and I need to prepare the way for him, but in the future, I want him to come up.   Anyone know if there are waiting lists for them these days?  I hear PMQ's have improved a lot since it was taken over by civy's.

I'm not really looking at buying, at least not this year.  I'm only 22, and while I know that buying is the smart thing to do, I'm just not ready for that.  It makes me feel too grown up!  Any ideas where to look for places to rent if the PMQ situation doesn't work out?  

Anything you can tell me about Petawawa that will make it easier for me to prepare (and maybe make me look forward to leaving my beautiful Nova Scotia) would be greatly appreciated.

My dad (37 years in) isn't much of a help.  We've lived in the same house my entire life, and all he has to say is its my fault for choosing the army over the good life (navy)

Thanks in advance!

Andrea


----------



## Franko (6 Apr 2008)

There is a waiting list, how long ...no idea.

If your single, sounds like you are, you'll be at the bottom of the pile for a bit as married couples have priority. 

Go through IRPP and they should be able to let you know where you stand.

You may want to get an apartment in the meantime as dogs aren't allowed in the shacks.

No, the Q's have not improved one iota since being taken over by CFHA. If anything it's gotten worse IMHO.

Regards


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (6 Apr 2008)

Andrea
We were posted to Pet for 2 yrs and have now been gone for 3 1/2 yrs.  Like you I knew nothing about it but that it was in the middle of knowhere and most people I new did not like it.  So, I really not looking forward to moving there.  Once we got there it really wasn't that bad. I was pleasantly surprised.  Between the town of Pembroke(about 15 min. away) and Pet. you can pretty much find what you need.  And Ottawa is about 1 1/2-2 hrs away. I lived in the PMQ's on the southside and had no complaints. I found CFHA to be quite accommodating and fixed things quickly.  As for being single and getting a PMQ, I really can't help you, because I have a family.  Dogs(&cats) have to be registered, when I was there it was about $20-30, can't remember exactly.  And there's lots of really great places to walk your dog and the summers are pretty good especially with the Ottawa River right there.  Although, pack you bug juice, the bugs are INSANE!!!  If you have anymore questions, ask away.  Robin


----------



## punkd (6 Apr 2008)

Not a pet owner myself, but I live in the northside Apts.  I see dogs running around here all the time, so I assume they are allowed. Check into getting an apt if that interests you. They come in 1,2 and 3 bedrooms. Rent is a good price, and everything else is incl. I prefer the northside of base so you don't have to deal with the traffic going on and off base.


----------



## amd491 (6 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone.

Its looking like I may be spending the entire summer there now, and doing my next course in the fall, so I'm happy to hear there is places to walk my pup and love the fact that there is a river.

I'm from the Annapolis Valley, so I'm pretty use to small towns with not much around.  I like it that way.

I don't know if anyone knows the answer, but what is the horse scene like around there?  I don't know how long I can go without it.


----------



## missing1 (6 Apr 2008)

If you haven't already go here for some info,
                 http://www.petawawa.ca/


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (6 Apr 2008)

Andrea
You are in luck, my daughter took horseback riding lessons at Spruce Ridge, just on the other side of Pembroke(Ottawa side).  I found it to be very reasonably priced, the instructor was very good and the horses and barn well looked after.  I think I paid about $90 a month for 1 1hr lesson once a week.  Don't know the ph# but it must be in the phone book.  And there are other barns around too.


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Apr 2008)

I have been posted to Cornwallis NS (14 mos), Gagetown NB (4.5 years), Petawawa ON (5 yrs and counting) and Shilo MB (4 years) - they all have similarities and a few differences. The people are all welcoming and helpful and you can make the best of every posting if you keep the right attitude.  Petawawa and Area is evolving with the addition of Walmart, Home Depot, Kelsey's, Boston Pizza etc.  It is about 1.5 hrs to downtown Ottawa and 1.25 hrs to Kanata Town Centre and Scotiabank Place.  There are no bad places to be posted, there are only self-induced bad attitudes.  I think you will find lots of reasons to enjoy the Upper Ottawa Valley in the same manner as the Annapolis Valley.  Be prepared for pot holes galore.

This is a good directory for horse riders http://www.theottawavalley.com/dir-horseback.htm


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

Life at 2 Fd Amb is going to be like no other!! be ready for a lot of work.. We are at a very high Op tempo pushing one Roto out the door, and getting rdy for others.. As a medic, you will more than likely not staying here long and seeing a tour in the sand box soon.  Yes, there is going to be a lot of driver maint, and other weekly things, as it is part of the army... keep an up beat attitude!!  When you get here, you will start learning what it is to become a "Combat Medic" and TCCC, Combat related medicine.  This is the focus of the mission.  Maybe you will be here in time for Ex Striking Serpent II, an outstanding Ex where we teach you advance airways, and other advance things.. for combat.  Keep your head in the books... Your learning has now only started!!

As for a single room... don't hold your breath (Sorry to tell you), though you could luck out.  There are plenty of trails, hunting, fishing then you will know what to do with here. 

Good luck.. Welcome to Pet...    >


----------



## Cdnrednk (8 Apr 2008)

Thanks! it sounds great!
Some friends of mine were actors for Striking Serpent last year and it looks like an absolute blast, thats the stuff I want to learn and why I joined. However, I think I will miss it since I won't be there untill late June, early July.
Look forward to start actually working for once!


----------



## Starlight31 (8 Apr 2008)

lol, careful what you wish for... remember... with good times, there come hard times.. See you when you get here..


----------



## amd491 (9 Apr 2008)

Another question...

I was checking out the real estate prices in L'Isle-aux-Allumettes which is 15-20 minutes outside of Pembroke.  Is this one of the places that is included in the area you are able to live in?  Or since its in Quebec, does that make a difference?

I saw reference in materials and posts referring to areas outside of limits CF members are allowed to live.  Is there somewhere I can find this?  

Thanks


----------



## geo (9 Apr 2008)

If you live in Quebec, you would have Quebec income tax deductions....  Umm - though I mylsef live in Quebec... you might not want to pay the additional taxes

(PS - I have not compared income taxes over the last 5 years BUT, they were higher in Quebec back then)


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Apr 2008)

IAW Commuting Assistance regulations this is generally a 32 Km radius from the base.


----------



## riggermade (10 Apr 2008)

However in Pet there is guys living out towards Round Lake, in Renfrew and Eganville.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Apr 2008)

COs can authorize beyond 32 km but commuting assistance cannot be claimed.  Generally, it is within 1 hour of workplace for recall purposes but varies by CO and unit.


----------



## tree hugger (15 Apr 2008)

Does anyone know of a website to search for apartments in the area?


----------



## tree hugger (15 Apr 2008)

Also, from looking at the PSP site for Pet, I see they have a Boxercise class, but are there any heavy bags/speed bags in the gym?


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Apr 2008)

TH,

There is a whole corner of the field house with heavy bags and a few speed bags.  Boxercise is what the PSP call tae-bo, a good workout from good instructors.

For apartments try this site: http://www.places4rent.com/index/ontario_p.html


----------



## tree hugger (15 Apr 2008)

Thanks, but only posts wanting apartments were listed.  I'm slowly remembering the supply and demand lecture my economics prof gave...


----------



## amd491 (15 Apr 2008)

Tree hugger...

There really isn't much at all.  I've been looking, but any apartments that come available, are normally snatched up within a day or two.

If you google "pembroke classifieds" or "petawawa classifieds" you'll find the Osprey media classifieds site, and there are typically some apartments in the rental section.

I've called a few apartments for my house hunting trip next week.  Everyone has said "we'll call you if its still available, it probably won't be"  There seems to be a severe shortage of apartments.


I guess that is good for me, if I do purchase an home, I'll be able to find renters for the other rooms, especially since I will allow dogs, because thats another thing I haven't been able to find.


----------



## tree hugger (23 Jul 2008)

Hey,

I'm heading up to Pet for my HHT in 2 more sleeps.  Can anyone recommend a good pub grub place in Pembroke?

-th


----------



## Yeoman (23 Jul 2008)

pretty sure the places name is JJ's. it's down on the farther side of Pembroke on the main strip.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2008)

Petawawa Pizza.  

Kelsey's.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2008)

JJ's seems to have pretty good reviews here.

There's Danny's in Petawawa, too.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2008)

Irvings Big Stop for Saturday Brunch.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Irvings Big Stop for Saturday Brunch.



Oh yeah, definitely!!!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Jul 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Irvings Big Stop for Saturday Brunch.




Used to be Bell's Truck Stop[years and years ago]....home of the hangover sandwich. :cdnsalute:


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> hangover sandwich.



I smell a story here ;D

Do tell of this sandwich 

-Deadpan


----------



## Love793 (23 Jul 2008)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I'm heading up to Pet for my HHT in 2 more sleeps.  Can anyone recommend a good pub grub place in Pembroke?
> 
> -th



Just finished my HHT. Not a lot of avail in Pembroke, look in Deep River, lots avail.  JJ's was good, Finnegans was pretty good as well.


----------



## lou-reed (23 Jul 2008)

Love793 said:
			
		

> Just finished my HHT. Not a lot of avail in Pembroke, look in Deep River, lots avail.  JJ's was good, Finnegans was pretty good as well.



I just sold my house in the east side of Pembroke.  This year the real estate market has been markedly slower in Pembroke compared to recent years.  However, there is a lot on the market.  Generally, the house prices are higher in the east end as there are more newer homes.  If you are looking for something under $200,000 it will be hard to find in the east end.  Keep in mind that taxes are higher in Pembroke than Petawawa or the Laurentian Valley.  

This is what I have heard regarding the slow down in the Pembroke real estate market.  I am not a real estate expert but this is what I have heard.  

Realtors and builders have flooded the area of Pembroke and Petawawa with new subdivisions and new homes in 2006.  This was done on spec that there would be a new battalion coming to Petawawa.  This of course was CSOR and it did not come to fruition in the way that realtors had thought.  Unfortunately, these new homes are priced rather high and CF members are not willing to pay 235 - 250,000+ for the privelege of living in the Upper Ottawa Valley.  Although these new houses are selling, they are not selling as quickly as the builders had hoped.  

In response to the above statement, many CF members have opted to live in PMQs. Thus, there is a rather long waiting list for PMQs, and is something that has not been seen in PET for quite some time.  

I would not hesitate to recommend living in Pembroke.  For me, it was far enough off base that I felt I was not living in PMQs, and from the Irving station to the back gate on Hwy 17, it took me 20-25 minutes to drive.  Houses in Petawawa sell much faster than in Pembroke, of course.  The average selling time in Pembroke is 3 months and that is how long it took me to sell my house.

There is a lot available and you should be able to find something.  Good luck


----------



## Towards_the_gap (23 Jul 2008)

As I live in Deep River, I would recommend it. Not as many amenities compared to Pembroke, but it is slowly growing larger, and has a VERY welcoming small town feel. No 'military/local' divide either. Timmies, Burger King (A&W coming soon), Subway, big new Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, and Marks Work Warehouse.

Plus a free boat launch, miles and miles of x-country ski/running trails, Summerfest every 2 years, and the best wings I've had in the valley at the Bear's Den (on Hwy 17). 

Off topic- what is commuting assistance?????

EDIT: Just searched for it. Nevermind!!!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2008)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Off topic- what is commuting assistance?????



Something given to Reservists who live outside of a fixed radius of their unit, who have no access to local Public Transit.  I think that a Reg Force person who lives outside of a certain radius of their place of work, on Posting would not be entitled to such an entitlement as "they willfully choose to live" outside of that area.


----------



## Strike (24 Jul 2008)

I lived just outside of Pet by Deep River and it also took me only 20-25 minutes to get to the back gate.  Granted, you're not as close to the big box stores, but you can pretty puch get anything you need in Deep.  There's even a health/bulk food store and a great butcher in Chalk River that you pass by everytime you go home.  Still haven't found one as good here in Kingston.

As an added benifit...if there's ever an "incident" in Chalk River you are upstream.   ;D


----------



## tree hugger (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks for all you input!  I'm definately planning on being south of the base.  I've got a few options in my price range and I'm pretty realistic - this is my first house after all and doing it on one salary, I understand my options/limitations....  

HHT starts tomorrow!


----------



## tree hugger (26 Jul 2008)

Going to look at houses today... slightly terrified...


----------



## Franko (26 Jul 2008)

Take a rain coat....supposed to rain all day...like right now!  LOL

Regards


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jul 2008)

Saturday August 16 2008 Petawawa Civic Centre

http://www.cesba.ca/1ndex.html


----------



## tree hugger (5 Aug 2008)

OK, I've got a house - woowoo!

I just cancelled my cable and internet that I have here in TO.  I knew that Pet/Pem has cogeco so I was anxious to jump ship from Rogers to them for my cable and internet.  I've come to find out that cogeco doesn't have interenet service there yet...  Anyone know who I should go with in Pembroke for internet or intenet/cable bundle?

Thanks,

th


----------



## Franko (5 Aug 2008)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> OK, I've got a house - woowoo!
> 
> I just cancelled my cable and internet that I have here in TO.  I knew that Pet/Pem has cogeco so I was anxious to jump ship from Rogers to them for my cable and internet.  I've come to find out that cogeco doesn't have interenet service there yet...  Anyone know who I should go with in Pembroke for internet or intenet/cable bundle?
> 
> ...



Bell is pretty much the only alternative for a bundle if you don't want Rogers.

Regards


----------



## Strike (5 Aug 2008)

Add to that the sporadic availability of high speed, especially in the newer subdivisions.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2008)

We did the Bell phone, satellite TV and internet combo.  You do save a bit (not much, it's Bell!   ).

Their customer service sucks but we didn't have any huge issues with any of the services.  Also convenient to have everything on one bill.


----------



## Cpl4Life (9 Sep 2008)

Is there any demand for shared accomodations (in family owned house) in Petawawa?  We are being posted to Pet and we have always rented out one or two rooms to students and it's worked well especially for my wife at times where I'm away from home.   So my wife was wondering if there's any demand in Pet if we were to rent out a room or two?   Single soldiers looking to get out of the shacks perhaps?  Either that or we're buying in Pembroke close to the college and renting a couple of rooms to students, so we would really appreciate if someone has a good idea on what the demand for rooms would be like in Pet.


----------



## Labgirl25 (14 Sep 2009)

How much is the rent for PMQs in Petawawa? My fiance is being posted there and we where wondering how much the rent is? and General(average) Cost of Utlities?


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2009)

CFHA Petawawa Link

Rates

Community Info



> Total DND Housing Units - 1600
> Housing Type / No. Bdrms / Shelter Charge
> Row house /4/ From $545
> Row house /3/  From $500
> ...


----------



## Franko (15 Sep 2009)

Here's my $.02 worth.

Renting is about half a mortgage for a decent house around Pet. If you can afford it... buy a house. 

Regards


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Sep 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Here's my $.02 worth.
> 
> Renting is about half a mortgage for a decent house around Pet. If you can afford it... buy a house.
> 
> Regards



The very best advice you'll ever receive.  I was only able to retire when I did because my wife INSISTED that we buy a house as soon as we could scrape up a down-payment (I wanted a Harley, and a boat, and a camper, and, and, and).  Although over the years we did sell houses for less than we paid for them, we were building EQUITY all that time - and are now mortgage free, enabling us to live solely on my pension, if we ever have to.

The sooner you start, the sooner you'll be mortgage free - and "Freedom 55" happened to me when I was 43.  Although I argued at the time of the first purchase - my wife was much wiser than I when it came to financial matters (although if you repeat that to her, I'll deny saying it   )


----------



## observor 69 (15 Sep 2009)

Just FYI:

In Mississauga, a TO bedroom suburb, a good 2 bedroom apartment with washer and dryer/air conditioning costs around $1400 a month. Pretty sad !

In Mississauga a similar used apartment sells for around $205,000.

And I keep checking MLS and find in Kingston $210000 would buy a house.
Oh yaaa!


----------



## Cpl4Life (28 Oct 2009)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> The very best advice you'll ever receive.  I was only able to retire when I did because my wife INSISTED that we buy a house as soon as we could scrape up a down-payment (I wanted a Harley, and a boat, and a camper, and, and, and).  Although over the years we did sell houses for less than we paid for them, we were building EQUITY all that time - and are now mortgage free, enabling us to live solely on my pension, if we ever have to.



I've often wondered why so many people live in Q's and not purchase.  Is it because they like the convenience of living close to work?  Or is it because they can't quality for a mortgage?


----------



## Cpl4Life (23 Nov 2010)

Can anyone here give me some insight into, in general, what type of house and what area of town and any other options that make a house more "sellable" in Pet.   I realize this varies per individual, but, as in any other area, there are streets that are more desireable and streets that one should heed with caution.

We are buying in the off season and frankly, there's not a heck of a lot for sale from what we've been sent by our relator.

As a result, I want to buy something that will give me the best chance of selling once it's time.  Our relator has given us some tips, but I do not like to rely solely on one person's opinions, so any information you can give is appreciated.


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Nov 2010)

Nix said:
			
		

> Can anyone here give me some insight into, in general, what type of house and what area of town and any other options that make a house more "sellable" in Pet.   I realize this varies per individual, but, as in any other area, there are streets that are more desireable and streets that one should heed with caution.
> 
> We are buying in the off season and frankly, there's not a heck of a lot for sale from what we've been sent by our relator.
> 
> As a result, I want to buy something that will give me the best chance of selling once it's time.  Our relator has given us some tips, but I do not like to rely solely on one person's opinions, so any information you can give is appreciated.



Stick to the new subdivisions right in Pet. There has been a reluctance to buy the older homes in the area the past few seasons.


----------



## tree hugger (23 Nov 2010)

Although I heard that some of the new sub-divisions were built on swamp land and now some of the homeowners are dealing with water in their basements.

One of the trends I see on MLS is that it's difficult to see a home on the main drag, so be weary of that.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Although I heard that some of the new sub-divisions were built on swamp land and now some of the homeowners are dealing with water in their basements.



Those were mostly to the Southwest of Doran St and Petawawa Blvd.  Another area would be those built down in some of the land around Petawawa Point.

Most of the newer developments around the airport and the Beer Store are in sand.


----------



## Cdnleaf (23 Nov 2010)

Look outside Pet in the township. Same drive, lower taxes and the prices are not as inflated. IMO the tour pay and 'Afghan' economy has been keeping the market artificially high in the area. 
Expect to pay 225-275(+) in any new subdivision and recommend you keep it under 300 if you hope to sell in a couple of years.  All the best with your move.


----------



## justmyalias (23 Nov 2010)

Nix said:
			
		

> Can anyone here give me some insight into, in general, what type of house and what area of town and any other options that make a house more "sellable" in Pet.   I realize this varies per individual, but, as in any other area, there are streets that are more desireable and streets that one should heed with caution.
> 
> We are buying in the off season and frankly, there's not a heck of a lot for sale from what we've been sent by our relator.
> 
> As a result, I want to buy something that will give me the best chance of selling once it's time.  Our relator has given us some tips, but I do not like to rely solely on one person's opinions, so any information you can give is appreciated.


Location, Location, Location.
The established roads you can tell quite easily.  Proximal to Base., Off main tributaries (Doran/Murphy/Petawawa) etc etc.
Otherwise, the usual as applicable everywhere.

Garage (preferably with interior access).  Who designs garages where you have to access from the outside?
Non-Corner lots
A/C is good

You just missed out on a tremendous deal IMHO...so did I .  The selling realtor grossly fumbled frankly...to their benefit, not the sellers...or us.  Oh well., live and learn.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2010)

cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Expect to pay 225-275(+) in any new subdivision and recommend you keep it under 300 if you hope to sell in a couple of years.  All the best with your move.



That is double what I sold my place (with carport and garage) on Herman Street for in 2005.


----------



## Cdnleaf (23 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That is double what I sold my place (with carport and garage) on Herman Street for in 2005.



Indeed, 'doubling-up' in 5 years particularly from 04/05-09/10 is not uncommon. It has become quite lucrative George. I think the semis in Limestone Trail (just remembered the name,) were going for approx 210. The new builds in/around Doran start around 275 if I'm not mistaken. I often thought the area had the most car dealerships per capita in Canada. Now I believe it's a close second to real estate agents lol.  All the best, Dan.


----------



## captloadie (24 Nov 2010)

I don't know what the rental market is like around Pet, but you may want to consider this option. As was mentioned earlier, housing prices are at their peak in the area, somewhat artificially inflated by all the tax free money, guys who moved from out west before the crash, and the cheap mortgage money. Take away Afghanistan (or reduce it as we now know), add in higher interest rates in afew years when you want to sell, and you could lose your shirt. Just ask some of the guys one the thread about the HEA. Contrary to what many may think, a house should not be an investment, but a home. If you can't afford to lose the equity you put in, then think long and hard before buying.


----------



## tree hugger (24 Nov 2010)

And don't discount Pembroke.  When I was house hunting, there was nothing I could afford in Pet.  My options were better in Pembroke and you get more for your money.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2010)

Petawawa has always been plagued by Car Dealers and Real Estate Agents stiffing the Service Member or AECL employee.  There are more Car Dealers in Petawawa/Pembroke per capita than anywhere else in Canada.  When the CF cut back on postings a decade or so ago the Real Estate Agents in Pembroke/Petawawa all complained to the Government that their livelihoods would be ruined ........... after ripping off the Service members for decades.  The Car Dealerships complained as well.   :

People have escaped the Realtors in the area by buying in Chalk River and Deep River to the West; Cobden, Renfrew and Arnprior to the East; South towards and in Eganville; and across the river into the Pontiac (Quebec).

I must admit, I was lucky to find a good Realtor through the system that Don Wyld has set up with former Service Members who have gone into the Real Estate business across Canada.  He has been able to connect me with very reliable Agents, from different agencies, on all my moves since the late eighties.  They know what a Service Member wants and needs and are honest and reliable, not out to scam you.


----------



## riggermade (24 Nov 2010)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> And don't discount Pembroke.  When I was house hunting, there was nothing I could afford in Pet.  My options were better in Pembroke and you get more for your money.



That will be offset by your cost of car repairs due to the worse roads in the Valley


----------



## riggermade (24 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Petawawa has always been plagued by Car Dealers and Real Estate Agents stiffing the Service Member or AECL employee.  There are more Car Dealers in Petawawa/Pembroke per capita than anywhere else in Canada.  When the CF cut back on postings a decade or so ago the Real Estate Agents in Pembroke/Petawawa all complained to the Government that their livelihoods would be ruined ........... after ripping off the Service members for decades.  The Car Dealerships complained as well.   :
> 
> People have escaped the Realtors in the area by buying in Chalk River and Deep River to the West; Cobden, Renfrew and Arnprior to the East; South towards and in Eganville; and across the river into the Pontiac (Quebec).
> 
> I must admit, I was lucky to find a good Realtor through the system that Don Wyld has set up with former Service Members who have gone into the Real Estate business across Canada.  He has been able to connect me with very reliable Agents, from different agencies, on all my moves since the late eighties.  They know what a Service Member wants and needs and are honest and reliable, not out to scam you.




That's painting everybody with a pretty broad brush.  While I agree there are some seedy real estate agents in the area I have had good service and thee are those who are willing to do that little bit extra to help.
If people educated themselves then they wouldn't deal with the sleazeballs and if you know what you want thee is less chance of getting ripped.  Unfortunately alot of people have eyes bigger than their bankbooks when it comes to house buying
Same goes for car buying


----------



## George Wallace (24 Nov 2010)

riggermade said:
			
		

> That's painting everybody with a pretty broad brush.  While I agree there are some seedy real estate agents in the area I have had good service and thee are those who are willing to do that little bit extra to help.




What did I say?



> I must admit, I was lucky to find a good Realtor .....



They are out there.


----------



## riggermade (24 Nov 2010)

There has been more than a few problems with leaking basements and shoddy workmanship in the new housing developments here...guess that happen when you are throwing houses together to make a quick buck.

I have a friend who was subcontracted to install cupboards in one of the new divisions...in one house the kitchen was 1 1/2" out of square in an 8' fott span....all he was told was make it fit


----------



## Cdnleaf (24 Nov 2010)

riggermade said:
			
		

> ...in one house the kitchen was 1 1/2" out of square in an 8' fott span....all he was told was make it fit



That's kind of funny, "Make it fit." versus Holmes "Make it right."  I've packed a couple of kit bags like that.


----------



## RCR Grunt (24 Nov 2010)

riggermade said:
			
		

> There has been more than a few problems with leaking basements and shoddy workmanship in the new housing developments here...guess that happen when you are throwing houses together to make a quick buck.
> 
> I have a friend who was subcontracted to install cupboards in one of the new divisions...in one house the kitchen was 1 1/2" out of square in an 8' fott span....all he was told was make it fit



It's all who builds the house.  I own a home on Limestone Trail and along with being structurally sound and dry, the workmanship and finishing was above par.  There are a few reputable builders in the area and those are the only people I would buy a home from.  I'm not going to name name's in an open forum, though.  PM for more information.


----------



## riggermade (24 Nov 2010)

Anyone's Grunt said:
			
		

> It's all who builds the house.  I own a home on Limestone Trail and along with being structurally sound and dry, the workmanship and finishing was above par.  There are a few reputable builders in the area and those are the only people I would buy a home from.  I'm not going to name name's in an open forum, though.  PM for more information.



So true.  I have a friend who built off of Civic Centre Rd and within 4 months they had huge cracks in te walls and ceilings...definately want to do yourhomework and talk to people


----------



## Cpl4Life (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks everyone, there is some really helpful information here.

I noticed some of the new houses (as in BRAND new) are selling with finished basements.  Anyone here who has worked construction knows anyone who finishes a basement right off the hop and not allowing the concrete to cure is a fool.  I can't believe people are buying these places.  It's still like this, and stuff like rigger mentions, that makes me feel ill at the thought of buying new construction.

At the very least, IF I could find a house that is a few years (up to 5) old and I could either finish the basement myself (something my wife would not like as she is done with renos) or it was recently finished that would be idea.

There must be some areas that are a bit older and still in demand?  Like another poster mentioned, location is important… I assume the closer to the base the better?  Do the townhouses in Vermont Meadows tend to sell quickly?

It can't be out of town because the wife doesn't drive (rather cant drive) and has to be able to walk to a few amenities at least.

We are considering putting the cash from the house we currently have when it sells into solid investments (they pay less but if it's a GIC or high interest savings account chances are it's guaranteed) and move into a Q.  Moving into a Q after owning though would be really tough to do – especially moving from a house with three bathrooms, a huge soaker tub, separate shower… !


----------



## Cpl4Life (15 Dec 2010)

I've checked kijiji which helps a bit but I would like more first hand knowledge.  Can anyone here give me an idea if there's high(er) demand for 1 bdrm suites or even room rentals in Pet?  Say we were to buy a house and rent out one bedroom or a 1 bdrm basement suite as a mortgage helper.  We don't mind having renters, we're used to it, just not sure if there's enough demand for it in Petawawa.


----------



## Cdnleaf (15 Dec 2010)

Talked with 9er domestic and our view is yes / one bedroom suite.  Just some random thoughts; the price of Qs is high and not sure about apartment availability in the village.  If you can target someone on IR to Pet, that would be good.  Likewise there are always civilians looking for decent rentals.   Into Pembroke you could target the College crowd for 1 br / parents paying the bill etc.  Perhaps discuss intent with local real estate agent.  All the best.


----------



## Cpl4Life (16 Dec 2010)

Thanks cdnleaf & D9'r, great info.  Will talk to RE agent.  Does anyone know the process for offering an apt up for IR?  I can't find anything online but I have heard from others that you need to register somehow.... anyone here have more information for me?


----------



## downhillslide (16 Dec 2010)

Go to IRP they will put you in touch with the right staff.


----------



## Cpl4Life (20 Dec 2010)

Thanks downhillslide, I emailed IRP but they don't seem to have a clue what I'm talking about.  Do you happen to know a contact there I can speak with?


----------



## liams mom (20 Dec 2010)

My DH has been on IR for quite awhile in Petawawa. He had to move out of his rental for TF 1-10. Now that he's back he's being told he has to stay in barracks or pay rent on his own. He had a huge home rented for 1600$ a month, now he has no choice but barracks. I was told this happened to a lot of people on this tour (maybe all) and so those people are not longer eligible to rent off base. Hope that helps.


----------



## Cdnleaf (21 Dec 2010)

Nix said:
			
		

> Thanks downhillslide, I emailed IRP but they don't seem to have a clue what I'm talking about.  Do you happen to know a contact there I can speak with?



I would call the Base Orderly Room and ask to speak with the IR RMS Clerk / or RMS Clerk who processes the IR Claims.  They will be in touch with the latest rules and regs concerning IR in Pet.  Good post from Liams Mom above; in Ottawa you are still entitled off Base rentals as there are no SQs available there etc.  Was unaware that Pet had gone the way mentioned.  IMO wouldn't let that deter me from looking for a rental property as there is still a market there.  All the best, Dan.


----------



## Anny (4 Jan 2011)

Would this be the right forum to ask questions about a posting we've moving to?  Things like employment (for spouse) etc?  A lot of questions have already been answered for me from the PMFRC (they are great) but a few questions are still outstanding, or a few questions I would like additional information on if possible.  Is it okay to ask here?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Jan 2011)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40540/post-344981.html#msg344981

There are several, here is the main one and if you use the search function several others will come up.
Bruce


----------



## Anny (4 Jan 2011)

We are moving to Petawawa.  I want something with a finished basement. Is it bad to buy a brand new house then?

I find a lot of the houses in the 300,000 price range still have awful kitchens, but I guess thats all you get now a days is chip board cupboards and cheap laminate counter tops in a cookie-cutter house.  There's a custom built 70's house that I think I would really like the quality of but it needs a new kitchen and I'm not sure if it's worth it.  I have a cousin who could do the carpentry work and my dad can do the electrical but I'm still not sure if its worth it because they are asking well over 300,000 for the house, closer to 400,000.  

Seems the nicer homes are pushing 400,000, at least the ones listed on MLS.  Is this because it's not posting season? Do a lot more houses open up during posting season?  What months generally are a lot of houses on the market?


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

From what I've seen and heard from friends that just recently posted to Pet, find a house outside Petawawa in Deep River. Far cheaper.


----------



## armychick2009 (4 Jan 2011)

When we were posted to Pet in 2006, we were shown about 20 homes in Pet and Pembroke. Their prices were very high for the quality of home we were getting and the size. I asked to check out a house in Chalk River. The real-estate agent was VERY reluctant but eventually gave in. For $127k, we got a five-bedroom house, partially finished basement, double-lot and a 25-foot above ground pool with taxes that were reasonable. It's only a 15-minute drive max to the base....

We were very happy with the area, lots of military families/lots of AECL families and the such.... 

We were shown a house for $250K in Petawawa with a double-car garage that was FILLED up to the top with garbage (literally, hundreds of bags) with four-layers of carpet in some places... disgusting. We saw homes with water marks in the basement up to the 6 foot level... flooding. 

We had not a single problem with our home. It was only 25 minutes to pembroke, 5 to Deep River (where they have over 80 clubs you can join along with any kids, all the amenities you need, etc).

So, don't discount that area... and don't let the real-estate agent dictate where you look/don't look. Homes don't last long on the market in Chalk River either so you won't have a problem selling them, especially in a regular posting season.


----------



## Anny (5 Jan 2011)

Thanks for your posts puckchaser and armychick.  Are there any grocery stores in Deep River or Chalk River?  I couldn't see any on google when I searched.  Even if they are small, just something to pick up things in a pinch.   I checked around Chalk River on MLS and it brought up a lot of houses in Deep River, are they side by side?  The houses I saw were either very old and inexpensive, or new and expensive, still cheaper than Pet but not by much.


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Jan 2011)

A lot of the older homes in Deep River are actually recycled military housing from Nobel, from when the nuclear reactor was first built. Those will be the 'oldest' houses. As the reactor was nearing completion, the management then built their own homes (around early 1960's) .... and then you'll have some newer homes from the 1980's.  The most recent homes are built on the outskirts of town. Deep River has a grocery store (it's a tad on the expensive side but what we did was our main shopping once every two weeks in Pembroke or Petawawa... and then whatever we really needed inbetween, at Deep River). We got a lot of our meat at the Canex in Pet, it was the cheapest we could find anywhere. Plus, hubby/wife can pick up stuff in Petawawa at the grocery store there before they come home from work, if necessary.

Chalk River did have a really awesome butcher place/convenience store but it burnt down this past year. There is now one convenience store which comes in handy for late-night cravings, along with the truck stop with a 24/hour restaurant (which also comes in handy, when you don't feel like cooking... they make the best burgers!)


Chalk River and Deep River (known as "chalk" and "deep" in the area because saying "River" is just too much damn work), are only about 5 minutes from each other. The hospital is in Deep River and is a big asset. A lot of people will drive from Pembroke (30-min) or further because it's much less busy than the pembroke hospital.  One night when I had pneumonia, I was the only patient in the emerge for over 7 hours!

You'd have to define "expensive"... because overall it's WAY cheaper than Petawawa... we had an awesome house by Petawawa/Pembroke standards (was built in 1994, 5 bedrooms, CLEAN, hardwood floor, beautiful kitchen, jacuzzi tub, pool) for $127 and to find the same house in Pembroke/Petawawa, we would have had to spend at least $300 000. I think you need to get out and look and *do not* go by what your real-estate agent says. 

I haven't checked MLS lately but... I just took a quick look a second ago. Only 4 houses for sale in Chalk River.... which doesn't surprise me. They get sold pretty quick these days because people are realising it's not too bad to live at. If you can wait until posting season, it'll go up to about 20 homes or so and you'll have better selection. 

The big difference between Pet and Chalk will be your taxes... water & sewer.... size of land.... and # of rooms/size of house overall.


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Jan 2011)

Anny, I went to the employment seminar that the PMFRC gives to the spouses when they arrive. Essentially they said it'd take up to two years before a spouse will gain employment in the area, unless you are in the healthcare field.

I thought it was a load of crap.

But, essentially? It's true. I tell you this because it's VERY difficult to find a job in the area. If you don't mind service-industry work at minimum wage, you'll be fine at finding something. If you have a degree or diplomas and the such, it can be very, very difficult to find something in your field. 

I don't want to rain on your parade but sadly, you have only two main industries in the area (AECL - nuclear stuff and The Military)....if you aren't one or the other, then there's not much else left!! However, I did work at an employment agency down there before I left to join the forces... if you have any questions, feel free to PM me and maybe I can help you steer into a direction that will put you (or hubby or whoever) into a better position when you arrive!


----------



## blg (7 Jan 2011)

Hi Anny, what armychick said is pretty true. Except I'd like to stress that even the minimum wage, run-of-the-mill Tim Horton's jobs seem hard to get. I've been in Petawawa (I'm a spouse) for 7 months now and have yet to find a steady job with loads and loads of searching. It's tough here, but I know some people that have miraculously found some form of okay employment to get them by. It's great you went to the PMFRC for your questions, but if they couldn't cover anything you want answers from a spouse about then feel free to send me a message!


----------



## jeffb (8 Jan 2011)

Depending on what you do, you may be able to find one of those increasingly available work from home jobs. My wife works for a company based in Toronto but works from home doing admin type stuff.


----------



## Monb (12 Jan 2011)

Hello,
My husband will be done his infantry training in Meaford by the end of March and we've been told we'll most likely be posted to Petawawa.
I'm new to all this and don't know to much yet, but we'd like to get a PMQ. I've been told there is a waiting list and we'd be set as priority but 
Does anyone know just how long we could be on this waiting list? Our daughter and myself have been staying with family through all his training and it would be nice to live together again soon lol. Are we better off waiting for a PMQ or should I be looking for apartments? I've also been told its not easy to find apartments there either. If anyone could help me out with some info i would appreciate it  
Thank You :yellow:


----------



## GAP (12 Jan 2011)

If you do a search in the Home Front forum, there's a recent, very informative thread on housing in Pet....


----------



## Anny (13 Jan 2011)

MonB when my dh recently spoke with base housing in Pet, he was told families with children get priority, and that once the active posting season arrived things would quickly open up.  There were somewhere around 170 people/families on the wait list for pmq's though, seems awfully high, but with the priority preference you would get, I doubt it would be a problem for you to get one.

Thank you everyone for your kind replies to my questions.  We are still hoping to buy right in Petawawa but the lack of quality housing seems daunting.  Part of me thinks if we're only there for a few years then why not just buy something that is easy to resell.  Does anyone else here think the same way?

One more question, if we buy a house really close to an elementary school, would that make it more sellable?  My real estate agent just said it's difficult to find houses within a block or two of schools which I guess was her way of avoiding answering the question.


----------



## jeffb (13 Jan 2011)

The long wait list is for single pers. I was in the housing office yesterday and was told that I could get a PMQ (married, no kids) within a few weeks. I have two friends that are both married, without kids that got a PMQ within days of going on the list recently.


----------



## Monb (13 Jan 2011)

Thats great to hear!! Thank you


----------



## Anny (24 Jan 2011)

When does the housing market start to heat up for posting season in Petawawa?  I checked online and there's not much for sale right now, and it appears the mediocre selection currently for sale is either nothing exciting or horribly over priced!


----------



## Cdnleaf (24 Jan 2011)

Anny said:
			
		

> When does the housing market start to heat up for posting season in Petawawa?  I checked online and there's not much for sale right now, and it appears the mediocre selection currently for sale is either nothing exciting or horribly over priced!



Commences approximately in April / once the posting messages start being sent by the career managers.  The current demand is higher than the supply, and sorry don't expect it to get any better this summer.  Agree fully with the previous advice about looking outside of the village.  Anything you see online will likely be sold by the time you do your HHT.  All the best, Dan.


----------



## Anny (4 Feb 2011)

Thanks cdnleaf.  Does this mean that there should be no problem selling a house during posting season?  I know at some smaller postings it can take forever for a house to sell, but it seems this won't be an issue there (I guess not unless your house is really crappy?)?


----------



## Cdnleaf (4 Feb 2011)

Anny said:
			
		

> Thanks cdnleaf.  Does this mean that there should be no problem selling a house during posting season?  I know at some smaller postings it can take forever for a house to sell, but it seems this won't be an issue there (I guess not unless your house is really crappy?)?



I'm not qualified to respond to that one and a great factor to discuss with your real estate agent i.e. having a home will be marketable and sell quick in 3-5 yrs.  My uneducated observation at the weekly listings in the paper, is that there doesn't seem to have been a market correction in this area.  There are alot of new builds going up in Pet and another completely new subdivision going in on the west side of Doran.  All the best to you and family.


----------



## justmyalias (5 Feb 2011)

Anny said:
			
		

> ...or horribly over priced!...


lol...you think it's overpriced NOW???  Just wait till it heats up.

It's pretty much the same in all small town housing markets where the military is the only driver.  Isn't it?  Or is Petawawa a tad different because there's a couple communities to consider buying homes that are in a reasonable driving distance away?


----------



## Anny (7 Feb 2011)

justmyalias said:
			
		

> lol...you think it's overpriced NOW???  Just wait till it heats up.
> 
> It's pretty much the same in all small town housing markets where the military is the only driver.  Isn't it?  Or is Petawawa a tad different because there's a couple communities to consider buying homes that are in a reasonable driving distance away?



I don't know about other small military towns, but I have been told prices in Pet go up around 20K during posting season, but really when you see the majority of the decent housing listed for $340K, some even over $400K, $20K difference isn't a huge deal in comparison.   I assume housing prices go up per square foot come posting season in places like Oromocto and Greenwood as well, but I really don't know for sure.

I'm more surprised to see a tired, old 2 bdrm bungalow listed for $200K... (one that need at least $40K in updates and only has one bathroom).  To me it seems worth it to pay for a 4 bdrm thats nicer and rent out a room or two.  Not sure if this is exactly what we're going to do, but it's an option.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2011)

Anny said:
			
		

> I don't know about other small military towns, but I have been told prices in Pet go up around 20K during posting season, but really when you see the majority of the decent housing listed for $340K, some even over $400K, $20K difference isn't a huge deal in comparison.   I assume housing prices go up per square foot come posting season in places like Oromocto and Greenwood as well, but I really don't know for sure.
> 
> I'm more surprised to see a tired, old 2 bdrm bungalow listed for $200K... (one that need at least $40K in updates and only has one bathroom).  To me it seems worth it to pay for a 4 bdrm thats nicer and rent out a room or two.  Not sure if this is exactly what we're going to do, but it's an option.



In 2005 I sold my three bedroom, two bathroom bungalow with carport and garage on Herman St for $134K.  Kelseys was just over my back fence, and I was within walking distance of the Beer/Liquor Store, and five minute drive (40 in Rush Hour) drive from work.  If houses are in the $400K range now then there are a lot of speculators in the area again.  

Now remember; you can place conditions on the seller before you purchase, such as that you will purchase only as long as they make the $40K updates/renovations/repairs.  You don't have to buy if they don't.


----------



## riggermade (7 Feb 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In 2005 I sold my three bedroom, two bathroom bungalow with carport and garage on Herman St for $134K.  Kelseys was just over my back fence, and I was within walking distance of the Beer/Liquor Store, and five minute drive (40 in Rush Hour) drive from work.  If houses are in the $400K range now then there are a lot of speculators in the area again.
> 
> Now remember; you can place conditions on the seller before you purchase, such as that you will purchase only as long as they make the $40K updates/renovations/repairs.  You don't have to buy if they don't.



That house now would likely be in the 230k region now....I paid 102k for mine in 2002and could double my money but would still have to find a place to live with a reasonable mortgage...not going to happen


----------



## Cdnleaf (8 Feb 2011)

riggermade said:
			
		

> That house now would likely be in the 230k region now....I paid 102k for mine in 2002and could double my money but would still have to find a place to live with a reasonable mortgage...not going to happen



 :cheers:  Concur / George would have +/- doubled up by now.  Crazy market, anecdotally I had a friend that was posted from Edmonton in 2002 and returned several years later.  Needless to they had a hard time affording a similar house.  Deals are always there, and I like the idea of looking outside the village as mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## PanaEng (8 Feb 2011)

riggermade said:
			
		

> That house now would likely be in the 230k region now....I paid 102k for mine in 2002and could double my money but would still have to find a place to live with a reasonable mortgage...not going to happen


Holly cow!
I sold my 3br, 2 bath, finished bsmt bungalow on Laurentian dr (nice big lot) in 1992 for $105k; wonder what it (or something similar) would go for now? $300k?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2011)

As for living outside of Pembroke/Petawawa, I have known people to not only buy in Chalk River and Deep River, but to the South in Eganville, and many of the small villages and towns to the East as far as Arnprior.  It will all depnend on how far you may want to commute.   What you save in the cost of the house, may be wasted on gas consumption during your commute.   You also have to think about how easy it may be to sell when you are Posted out.  It is all about "location, location, location".


----------



## riggermade (8 Feb 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As for living outside of Pembroke/Petawawa, I have known people to not only buy in Chalk River and Deep River, but to the South in Eganville, and many of the small villages and towns to the East as far as Arnprior.  It will all depnend on how far you may want to commute.   What you save in the cost of the house, may be wasted on gas consumption during your commute.   You also have to think about how easy it may be to sell when you are Posted out.  It is all about "location, location, location".



I too have known people to live quite a distnace away and George is right it easier to sell a house in Petawawa than in a place like Eganville.  I haven't checked housing in Arnprior recently but there is alot of new construction since it is fourlane to Ottawa I think there is quite a few people who are choosing to commute into the city


----------



## Armymedic (8 Feb 2011)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Holly cow!
> I sold my 3br, 2 bath, finished bsmt bungalow on Laurentian dr (nice big lot) in 1992 for $105k; wonder what it (or something similar) would go for now? $300k?



Definately just under....$269-$299 range, depending exactly where it is.

To continue on the other thought; people are not going out as far as Eganville and Cobden as much anymore, but the new trend seems to be to Chalk/Deep River, and down the small highways to areas around Rankin and Alice to get nice acreages in that area.


----------



## Cdnleaf (9 Feb 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Definately just under....$269-$299 range, depending exactly where it is.
> 
> To continue on the other thought; people are not going out as far as Eganville and Cobden as much anymore, but the new trend seems to be to Chalk/Deep River, and down the small highways to areas around Rankin and Alice to get nice acreages in that area.



Agree / anything in Laurentian Valley Township, aka the void between Pet/Pembroke and the surrounding area; Round Lake Road down to Alice etc.  Westmeath and the white water area is nice / Quebec side is also an option for some.


----------



## PMed (16 Feb 2011)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Holly cow!
> I sold my 3br, 2 bath, finished bsmt bungalow on Laurentian dr (nice big lot) in 1992 for $105k; wonder what it (or something similar) would go for now? $300k?



Not necessarily, there are brand new builds going up for about 300K with finished basements.  Some brand new homes are selling for $250 - $270 without a finished basement so I would imagine that some older homes would have to have been updated a fair bit to be able to compete.  When we did our HHT last year we found that there were a lot of older homes (built in the 70's or 80's) that were trying to cash in on the market.  They weren't renovated and there was too much work to be done to update (and IMHO weren't even worth the $240 000 asking price).  Mind you, we noticed that a lot of the older homes had HUGE lots versus new builds (i.e. Limestone Trail) that have the token postage stamp sized lot.  So, there are considerations that have to be taken into account either way.  With the new Sqn coming in and the subdivision on Doran starting I don't see the prices going down at all....

http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?propertyId=10209179&PidKey=-1707917832

http://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?propertyId=9133226&PidKey=-1268448659


----------



## Cpl4Life (19 Feb 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> In 2005 I sold my three bedroom, two bathroom bungalow with carport and garage on Herman St for $134K.  Kelseys was just over my back fence, and I was within walking distance of the Beer/Liquor Store, and five minute drive (40 in Rush Hour) drive from work.  If houses are in the $400K range now then there are a lot of speculators in the area again.



George, (or anyone who knows) we're probably looking around the same area (Herman Street) as the wife doesn't drive and wants to be close to at least the library and some small stores (shoppers etc), and the kids want to walk to school.  I'm curious about your comments about the commute time to work -  if one lived around Herman Street would it be a reasonable distance to walk to work in the nicer weather?  If I'm sitting for 40 mins I'd rather walk or even jog to work, but only if there's sidewalks along at least the busy streets.


----------



## riggermade (19 Feb 2011)

There is sidewalk along part of Herman Street and on Doran and Petawawa Blvd to the base


----------



## Gunner98 (20 Feb 2011)

Nix said:
			
		

> George, (or anyone who knows) we're probably looking around the same area (Herman Street) as the wife doesn't drive and wants to be close to at least the library and some small stores (shoppers etc), and the kids want to walk to school.  I'm curious about your comments about the commute time to work -  if one lived around Herman Street would it be a reasonable distance to walk to work in the nicer weather?  If I'm sitting for 40 mins I'd rather walk or even jog to work, but only if there's sidewalks along at least the busy streets.



I would ride a bike to work.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Feb 2011)

I would (and do) bike to work as well. It is not an unreasonable walk from Herman St...30-40 mins.


----------



## Anny (23 Feb 2011)

Does anyone here bike when there's snow on the ground in Petawawa?  I'm not sure if I'd want to on the road, but if the pathways were cleared I would consider it.  BTW I've always wondered if the paved path beside Petawawa Blvd to the bridge a bike path or is supposed to be a pedestrian only sidewalk?


----------



## Accalia8 (8 Mar 2011)

My husband just found out that he is being posted to CFB Petawawa and that there are no PMQs available.  Any suggestions for alternative housing options? Any locations that are great? Any to stay away from? We are looking to rent.

Any help would be great as we are being sent on our HHT this Monday!


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Mar 2011)

Accalia8 said:
			
		

> My husband just found out that he is being posted to CFB Petawawa and that there are no PMQs available.



Is that just from the CFHA website, or did you call the Petawawa office? There might be someone moving around the same time that you are that could free up a PMQ.


----------



## Anny (8 Mar 2011)

Accalia8 said:
			
		

> Any help would be great as we are being sent on our HHT this Monday!



We get a HHT when we're looking at renting?  (vs buying)?  I thought we just got a DIT, not the full meal deal?  There probably are no RHU's available come Monday, but in a month or two they should have some opening up.  Why such an early HHT?   Is your dh's COS date soon?  Whatever the case, I hope you find accomodation!


----------



## DaisyDee (9 Mar 2011)

We are posted to petawawa and wondering when is the best time to take a hht there? We have the option of anytime between now and September 5th.


----------



## jeffb (10 Mar 2011)

Accalia8 said:
			
		

> My husband just found out that he is being posted to CFB Petawawa and that there are no PMQs available.  Any suggestions for alternative housing options? Any locations that are great? Any to stay away from? We are looking to rent.
> 
> Any help would be great as we are being sent on our HHT this Monday!



When I came here in Jan, there were no PMQ's available either. However, of the 3 people who came here with me and were put on the waiting list, they all received housing offers within a month. Get yourself on the waiting list, you never know when something will open up.


----------



## Cpl4Life (21 Mar 2011)

DaisyDee said:
			
		

> We are posted to petawawa and wondering when is the best time to take a hht there? We have the option of anytime between now and September 5th.



Are you asking when the most selection is?  I was wondering this myself, asked a few realtors and was told generally May is the hottest month for sales.  That may or may not be the best time for a HHT trip depending on why you're asking though.  Lots of selection, but if there's more sales maybe prices are higher in May.  Hopefully someone else with better experience than I can tell you more.


----------



## Anny (29 Mar 2011)

I've been checking MLS website because we're going on our HHT in May, and it seems there's a LOT of housing listed in the last few weeks in Petawawa.  Is this normal for this early in the posting season?


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Mar 2011)

Messages have started coming out so those people are probably just proactive in getting the home on the market. I bet the closing dates won't be until the summer.


----------



## Anny (30 Mar 2011)

Thanks Puckchaser.  I've never lived in a military town before and I'm shocked at the number of listings coming on the market every day in Petawawa, so my worry is we are waiting too long for our HHT (in May).  I am worried all the nice houses will be gone by then!

We'll be in competition Nix, I hope you aren't looking for the same type house as we are!


----------



## darciethomosn (23 May 2011)

i am very new o all of this my boyfriend is getting his first posting to petawawa and we are looking to live together as we have not lived together previously can we still apply for a PMQ or an apartment on the base?  if so how much are they month?


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2011)

darciethomosn said:
			
		

> i am very new o all of this my boyfriend is getting his first posting to petawawa and we are looking to live together as we have not lived together previously can we still apply for a PMQ or an apartment on the base?  if so how much are they month?



As you have never lived together, you can not yet be considered "Common-Law".  I don't think you will legally be able to have your boyfriend get a PMQ and then have you move in with him.  

If, on the other hand, the two of you were to rent an apartment and live together for the amount of time that meets the definition of "Common-Law" then you would likely be able to apply for a PMQ.  However, having lived in an apartment, or having purchased a house, in Petawawa, that may be a little bit counterproductive.  You can probably rent or get a mortgage for the same amount, or even less, that you would pay for a PMQ.


----------



## darciethomosn (23 May 2011)

okay that thank you very much that makes sense that we need to be considered common law first.  do you now of any sites that have apartment listings in petawawa or pembroke area i have looked but am finding it hard to find anything.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As you have never lived together, you can not yet be considered "Common-Law".  I don't think you will legally be able to have your boyfriend get a PMQ and then have you move in with him.



AFAIK, there's nothing to stop him from requesting a PMQ as a single person.

See para 12 here:  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/pub/mig113-mid113-eng.aspx

This link may also be of use:  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pub/lai-il/index-eng.asp


----------



## Inverted (27 Jan 2012)

Well posting season is right around the corner so I figured it's time to revive the ever popular Pet thread.

I'm off to Pet in 3 weeks for an HHT; as my only experience in Pet was a 2 week exercise on the Mattawa Plain I'm hoping for some input from the experts.  We have pretty much decided that staying closer to the base is the best bet (ignoring the fact that paying $300-400K for a 4 bedroom house in Pet is insane!!). With two young ones the idea of being closer to the activities on base is very appealing; plus there doesn't seem to be a huge advantage to going out to Deep River or Pembroke, the price difference that has been noted in the past seems to have gotten smaller. Maybe this is due to looking outside the normal posting cycle, would the price differential increase once the HHT's start? If not, any price advantage would probably be eaten up by the extra cost of gas and commute time. I would be curious how the property taxes compare though, that could make a difference.

What about neighborhoods around Pet? Most of the houses listed on MLS seem to be in the Forest area which looks quite nice, especially the more mature houses. I think there was a question raised earlier in this thread about the quality of some of the newer houses, specifically in relation to Legacy homes; I have heard some similar concerns through other means, could anyone else shed share their experiences with Legacy, or other new builders. I'm quite interested in opinions of the Bedard Blvd/Nick St development.

Outside of housing can anyone provide some input on the following:

We're looking at sending our oldest to the French immersion program at General Lake...good/bad/better off home schooling?
My inner nerd can not live with dial-up/satellite internet; is Cogeco offering high-speed throughout Pet now, or are there still area's to avoid? Related to this, who is providing the best TV/phone service to the area (I know highly subjective, just looking for general impressions)?

Any other tips or tricks with getting settled in Pet would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2012)

Ref Satellite and Internet:

I sold my house on Herman St in 2005.  5 min drive to City of London Bldg/RCR and RCD Lines on a quiet day........20 to 45 mins at Rush Hour.

When I was there, I got rid of Cogeco for Cable as they were often down due to weather (They also receive their signal via satellite and then send it to you via cable) and opted for Star Choice (Now Shaw).  I had extremely good satellite reception; much better than Cogeco was providing, with less loss of programming.

For Internet, I had Bell Sympatico DSL, and I had no problems with it.


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (27 Jan 2012)

For what its worth, the new houses on Bedard, etc are selling starting at high 360s up to 400.  However, most, if not all, of the new homes being built do not come with a fenced yard, paved driveway, deck, air conditioning, sodded yard, and a finished basement.  If you are going to pay 400K for a house, I would think you would want all of that included.  There are some nice homes that are a few years older that are more reasonable in price in other areas.  

There are new houses going up that connect Limestone Trail and Highland Park that are lower in price but smaller than Bedard houses and also lacking the items mentioned.  You would end up paying extra for these things.  Some builders even refuse to put these things in.  I had one well known builder tell me that they don't build decks anymore, also said he didn't sod but then gave me the business card for a sod company owned and operated by his family.  

When we moved back to Pet we swore we would never live in Limestone but that is exactly where we ended up.  Turns out it is a great neighbourhood.  Who knew?  Family oriented.  My little one goes to General Lake and its a good school as far as schools go.  Lots of kids of all ages to play with in the neighbourhood.  Mount Molson is right there for skiing.  They have a fantastic kids ski program.  Also, lots of trails around the area for hiking, running, cycling, and geo caching.  Its also 5 mins door to door for work (unless you get caught in traffic).  There's a couple of houses for sale there now and resale is very good and the prices are still reasonable for a finished house.


----------



## Gunner98 (29 Jan 2012)

Inverted said:
			
		

> Well posting season is right around the corner so I figured it's time to revive the ever popular Pet thread.
> 
> I'm off to Pet in 3 weeks for an HHT; as my only experience in Pet was a 2 week exercise on the Mattawa Plain I'm hoping for some input from the experts.  We have pretty much decided that staying closer to the base is the best bet (ignoring the fact that paying $300-400K for a 4 bedroom house in Pet is insane!!).



We bought just off B-line Road in 2002 and will be moving in summer of 2013.  To give you context for the insane statement, our home is 5-bedroom ranch style with 2.5 baths, huge kitchen, separate dining room, finished basement and 1.5 car garage.  It sits on a one acre lot that still is half forest.  In 2002 we paid $139,500.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Jan 2012)

Wow.

I sold my house on Petawawa Point (Earl St, to be exact) for $113,500 in 1996 and thought I did awesome ($4K in pure profit, baby!).

I can see now that I should have held on to it and rented out... :-\


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Jan 2012)

A while back I was interested in pursuing employment in Petawawa. I thought I could get a nice place for cheap because well...it's Petawawa! I looked on MLS, did one of these   and promptly closed my browser.  

I have not considered trying to get to Petawawa since.  ;D


----------



## riggermade (29 Jan 2012)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I sold my house on Petawawa Point (Earl St, to be exact) for $113,500 in 1996 and thought I did awesome ($4K in pure profit, baby!).
> 
> I can see now that I should have held on to it and rented out... :-\



I sold my house in Bon Accord Ab in 1996 for $99900 and it is up for $269,000


----------



## Sci-guy (20 Feb 2012)

We've been in Limestone Trail for 3 years and love it!  It is close to all shopping and amenities, including hockey rink and recreational trails, and we've found it to be a family friendly neighbourhood.  We have made some of the best friends here.  As for the house itself, I am baffled to read accounts of flooding basements in this area.  No one we know here (of 15 neighbours) have ever had flooding issues.  The area is sand.  Our sump pump has never been on since we've lived here and our house was built in 2007.
The neighbourhood is great for military families as my wife and other neighbours have never had to worry about plowing in the winter/cutting grass, etc when we're in theatre.  Really great group of neighbours looking out for eachother here.  There are also lots of kids under 10 yrs.  Ours and our neighbours on each side and across the street were the first houses built in the neighbourhood and I can say we had a really great builder.  I think this area has great resell potential too as most places on Limestone or in this subdivision sell pretty quickly.  Our home was only on the market 9 days when we bought, but that was in April, I guess more at the height of posting season.

If you're on a HHT, our neighbours have a beautiful house for sale right now, with a huge 40' deck w/ great arbour thingy, with sliding doors from master and dining, and whole basement finished, fenced yard, master w/ walk-in and ensuite, jet tub, gas fireplace, etc.  They have one of the largest lots in the subdivision.   We went to their wedding in their backyard, it's a really nice place!!  Their address is 1033 Limestone Trail (mls 818614), it's listed at $319K but they need to sell fast and so may be willing to accept lower, if that helps.  Nice landscaping in summer too, complete with one of those address rocks in a nice flower bed with an oak tree.  Too bad for them to have to sell in winter...

Good luck on your HHT... I'm sure you'll find the perfect place!   .... did you say 3 week HHT? Why so long, if I may ask?


----------



## jeffb (20 Feb 2012)

Sprinting Thistle said:
			
		

> For what its worth, the new houses on Bedard, etc are selling starting at high 360s up to 400.  However, most, if not all, of the new homes being built do not come with a fenced yard, paved driveway, deck, air conditioning, sodded yard, and a finished basement.  If you are going to pay 400K for a house, I would think you would want all of that included.  There are some nice homes that are a few years older that are more reasonable in price in other areas.



That is not accurate. I bought on Bedard for $330. A/C, paved driveway, sodded yard and deck were included. There are some new builds that have opened up on Bedard and area that are in the mid $250's.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Feb 2012)

Sci-guy said:
			
		

> As for the house itself, I am baffled to read accounts of flooding basements in this area.  No one we know here (of 15 neighbours) have ever had flooding issues.  The area is sand.



15 neighbours is a pretty small sample size. Some of the area is now sand and a lot of it was swamp just a few years ago.  If you were to ask neighbours further down Limestone Trail you might get some different opinions.

Take a look at this real estate ad from just 2 years ago ( 2010-02-18), 
http://virtual.canoe.ca/?type=271&client=2058281%7C1613211&publication=557891

"1014 Limestone Trail, Petawawa, $223,900 00 Model home now under construction." 

The house you recommend (1033) just 10 doors down now selling for the low real estate agent endorsed price of $319,000 - now that is appreciation - only $95,100 in 2 years!  

Or this current ad for 1018 Limestone at $354,800 http://www.theextremeteam.ca/current_listings.html


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (13 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> AFAIK, there's nothing to stop him from requesting a PMQ as a single person.
> 
> See para 12 here:  http://www.cfha-alfc.forces.gc.ca/pub/mig113-mid113-eng.aspx
> 
> This link may also be of use:  http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pub/lai-il/index-eng.asp



True nothing stopping you at all, but as a single member (hate that expression since some of us aren't married but not single either) you get put at the bottom of the pile, i've been on the waiting list for over a year for a Q, because my landlord was selling due to being posted out, so I had like 1 month to actually find a place, and they just say tough noogie, whereas married colleagues have just out of the blue decided to sell their house, and save some $ by living closer and boom 1-2 weeks they have a Q...


----------



## Cpl4Life (12 Jul 2012)

We ended up buying in the Limestone area too, can't say enough good things about it.  No water issues in any houses here that I'm aware of and I know at least 75% of the residents in the neighbourhood.  Great neighbours, there's an active facebook group that organizes potlucks, playdates for the kidlings and moms, annual block parties, annual neighbourhood yard sale, etc etc.  And like others have mentioned, lots of kids under 10 in the area, which is great for the little ones to hang out with neighbours.

If anyone in Limestone wants to join the group here's the link:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/302576106424230/

My kids go to General Lake (French Immersion program) and it's an excellent school.  Plus a brand new RC school opening this fall only a 10-15 max walk from the area.

Plus, I'm walking distance to the Beer and LCBO stores 

Feel free to pm me if you have any questions about the area.


----------



## Tiffy (18 Nov 2012)

Hi, I'm hoping to get a little bit of info here about Petawawa. My husband has been there since February and it looks like we'll finally be able to join him in the next month or so since I had to wait until I found a job in my field. We'll be looking to buy a house (our first) and I'm just wondering what taxes are like in Petawawa? He has been told Petawawa is much cheaper than Pembroke. My job will mostly be in Pembroke although I may travel to the other hospitals in the area therefor I was thinking Petawawa would be a better fit for us since he would be closer to work (not that it really matters during traffic) and mostly because I want to have some support around whenever he's away on exercises and whatever else may come up...We also have a 3yr old starting school in September. Is child care hard to come by? I would be working shift work and could possibly need a sitter for overnight shifts if he's away. I figured Petawawa would also be better with all the activities for kids. Is there a french school in the area (not french immersion) ?
On a side note I'm shocked at the prices of houses in Petawawa!!!!!


----------



## Popurhedoff (18 Nov 2012)

Nix said:
			
		

> George, (or anyone who knows) we're probably looking around the same area (Herman Street) as the wife doesn't drive and wants to be close to at least the library and some small stores (shoppers etc), and the kids want to walk to school.  I'm curious about your comments about the commute time to work -  if one lived around Herman Street would it be a reasonable distance to walk to work in the nicer weather?  If I'm sitting for 40 mins I'd rather walk or even jog to work, but only if there's sidewalks along at least the busy streets.



I live very close to Herman, (Hemlock/Woodland) its a nice jog to the base (approx 3 kms).  My Wife doesn't drive either and she finds its a nice walk to the stores, everything within in walking distance.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Armymedic (20 Nov 2012)

Tiffy said:
			
		

> I figured Petawawa would also be better with all the activities for kids. Is there a french school in the area (not french immersion) ?


There are plenty of activity for the kids, and more facilities in Pet than Pembroke. Because of this, many people drive their kids into Pet, esp as they get older.

French Schools are both in Pembroke. Kids from Petawawa are bused. The French Catholic is Jean-Lajoie, and the French public school is Equinox.

Child care: MFRC will should have a list of people who offer child care services, you will have to hunt the ones with the services you require.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 Nov 2012)

For those posted to Petawawa I would strongly consider you look at Deep River as an option if you are moving to the area.  I lived in Pembroke when I first moved to the Valley and the past two years I have lived in Deep River.  I prefer Deep River hands down for a number of reasons.

Deep River has everything you need:  Grocery Store, Canadian Tire, Bank of Montreal, Rexall Pharmacy, LCBO, Beer Store, Burger King, Tim Hortons, Subway.  It also has comparatively low housing-costs when compared to Pet/Pembroke.  From my door to work it is a 22 minute drive down highway 17 and I am not plagued by the traffic that exists on Petawawa Blvd or Hwy 17 from Pembroke which depending on the day makes showing up for morning muster a challenge at times.

Ok it doesn't have all the stores that Pembroke does but realistically If I am going to do some serious shopping I will drive to Kanata/Ottawa on the weekend anyways.  I have a big property with a fire pit and often ahve friends over for drinks and outdoor parties in the summer.  The Ottawa River is right there and Deep River has a number of beaches and a marina if you have a boat.  

The majority of the folks in Deep River also work at AECL as opposed to CFB Petawawa so if you are looking for a little big of a break from work and not wanting to see people you work with outside of work all the time then Deep River is perfect.  

In closing a lot of people don't initially look at Deep River as an option when posted to Petawawa but if you are posted here I would strongly consider it.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Nov 2012)

+1 RoyalDrew...

In addition, those military who do live there (Deep River), do so to not live in a military town, and thus are less likely to plant regimental flags in the front lawns and such, and keep a low profile, therefore I find I feel like it's like living in a normal community, and helps keep the work/life balance. Sure the drive can be a pain, but like RD said, it's 22mins of little to no traffic, as opposed to 30mins of bumper-to-bumper, 40km/h crawl from Pembroke/Petawawa.


----------



## Tiffy (26 Nov 2012)

I really appreciate everyone's  input. Deep River has been on my radar, I'm just not sure about both of us commuting on a daily basis.My home base for work will be pembroke with  the possibility of shifts in deep river/Barry's Bay/renfrew while my husband will work in Petawawa. I figure if we made Pet our home base it would make more sense.


----------



## Bella698 (15 Jan 2014)

My fiancé and I will be posted to Petawawa around April/May. I have heard there is a wait list to get a PMQ. Does anyone know how long the wait period is?


----------



## Happy Guy (15 Jan 2014)

Contact Canadian Forces Housing Agency PETAWAWA using information from this link: http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/petawawa/EN/HousingandAccommodation/Pages/default.aspx 
Enjoy the posting. My family and I spent 3 years in the PMQs there.


----------



## ixium (23 May 2015)

I have been looking for a farm near Petawawa and there is a really cheap one in Quebec that is still close to base, about 30-35 minutes. Is there problems with doing something like this admin wise?

I realize I have to pay Quebec taxes, but the cost of the house more than makes up for land/value that I am looking at.

As a side...if someone knows specifically how moving beef calves from Ontario to Quebec would work, that'd be helpful. The wifey's father owns beef and has no issue giving us the cows he doesn't want to raise and will bring them up.


----------



## George Wallace (23 May 2015)

ixium said:
			
		

> I have been looking for a farm near Petawawa and there is a really cheap one in Quebec that is still close to base, about 30-35 minutes. Is there problems with doing something like this admin wise?
> 
> I realize I have to pay Quebec taxes, but the cost of the house more than makes up for land/value that I am looking at.
> 
> As a side...if someone knows specifically how moving beef calves from Ontario to Quebec would work, that'd be helpful. The wifey's father owns beef and has no issue giving us the cows he doesn't want to raise and will bring them up.



Many who have been posted to Petawawa have bought homes and property over on the Quebec side of the river.   As with any posting, be sure that the property you buy is going to be easy to sell when you get posted out in the future.

As for beef cattle; that is something you will have to research very thoroughly and carefully.  I had a girl working for us, whose father is/was a long-time beef farmer in the Pontiac and has faced many problems and frustrations with the "Beef Industry" and their regulations in Quebec.  So be sure you research that matter thoroughly.


----------



## ixium (24 May 2015)

I'm hoping this is my last posting for a while. It is my 2nd move in 2 years and with it a promotion and LDA back I think the the taxes of Quebec shouldn't be an issue.
We also have no kids and not going to have them, so school is no problem either.

It might not be as easy of a sell for the land, but if we are there for 10 years ( i really really hope so...but army does weird things) the majority of it would be paid off and wouldn't really need to sell it off.

From what I've read it just matters where the animal was slaughtered/sold, not raised so I'm hoping it isn't a big issue for us, but we are definitely looking into that a lot more. And it is just going to be for very small 1/4 cow orders every now and then, not a major producing one.

Also is there a way that you could put me in touch with someone that has lived in that area of Quebec around Petawawa, I would love to pick their brain for some information.

Thanks!


----------



## generalmeow (3 Aug 2015)

So I've been posted to Pet and it looks like my house is sold and I'll be off to Petawawa for a HHT soon.  Thing is, there are slim pickings for housing in my price range that have the right bells and whistles for the family.  Sucks!  

Anyway, so we're scrambling to find any homes that match our criteria and are concerned we will be tricked into a crap house.  

So... Any advice on areas, builders, agents, lawyers and inspectors to avoid or flock to??

I'm coming from a big city and used to certain styles of homes and things like ensuite and walk ins with updated looks and am just struggling to get past what's on the market in Pet.  I don't want to toss my money away because I stupidly listened to the realtors opinion.  What's the deal?


----------



## sidemount (3 Aug 2015)

There are a lot of new builds in the area. That is an option as you can alter the floor plan slightly.

Also what is your price range.

 There are a few areas within pet that are new builds within a few years. They should have most of what you want depending on what you can spend.

Keep in mind you are also coming on the tail end of posting season. You wont have the selection like there was 2 months ago when there were 700 homes for sale in the area


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (3 Aug 2015)

generalmeow said:
			
		

> So I've been posted to Pet and it looks like my house is sold and I'll be off to Petawawa for a HHT soon.  Thing is, there are slim pickings for housing in my price range that have the right bells and whistles for the family.  Sucks!
> 
> Anyway, so we're scrambling to find any homes that match our criteria and are concerned we will be tricked into a crap house.
> 
> ...



Be very careful buying in Petawawa.  Here is the bottom line, when the War in Afghanistan was going on builders cashed in on the influx of cash and built tonnes of new houses and subdivisions of questionable quality.  Now that the war is over the housing market has crashed and all these folks that bought brand new houses are unable to sell.  I have friends that have been posted and can't sell their houses and can't even give them away.  

Couple this with the fact the other big employer, Atomic Energy of Canada, may downsize significantly in the coming years, it's not a good idea IMO to buy in Petawawa.  If you aren't there long term, get a PMQ or buy a place in Pembroke where resale prospects are a bit better.


----------



## generalmeow (4 Aug 2015)

argh, I still think I'll be buying.  I'm looking at houses in the $300,000 range and higher possibly.  I just don't know where the good neighbourhoods are.  Is Tarion a crap builder?  Am I better off going for a 30+ yo home?  

And hey, if anyone has a buddy looking to unload a house, feel free to PM their MLS #, I'd be happy to add it to list if it isn't already on there. 



			
				RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I have friends that have been posted and can't sell their houses and can't even give them away.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Aug 2015)

Tarion is a warranty system for new homes, not a builder. There's a whole lot of Laurentian houses sitting unsold right now in Laurentian Highlands, so I'd likely stay away from them, although I've never seen any on the inside to know of the quality.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Aug 2015)

generalmeow said:
			
		

> argh, I still think I'll be buying.  I'm looking at houses in the $300,000 range and higher possibly.  I just don't know where the good neighbourhoods are.  Is Tarion a crap builder?  Am I better off going for a 30+ yo home?
> 
> And hey, if anyone has a buddy looking to unload a house, feel free to PM their MLS #, I'd be happy to add it to list if it isn't already on there.



http://www.realtor.ca/Residential/Single-Family/15614099/4-Chippewa-Rd-Petawawa-Ontario-K8H3K1-COUNTRY-LANE


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Aug 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Tarion is a warranty system for new homes, not a builder. There's a whole lot of Laurentian houses sitting unsold right now in Laurentian Highlands, so I'd likely stay away from them, although I've never seen any on the inside to know of the quality.



Houses were built on sand, some foundations were cracking after five years and also sinking.  If you insist on buying do so in Pembroke, more amenities and better chance of resale IMO.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Aug 2015)

Isn't all of Petawawa sand?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Aug 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Isn't all of Petawawa sand?



Yes but there is something about the ground in Laurentian hills.  Lots of complaints about houses having their foundations crack.


----------



## tree hugger (5 Aug 2015)

Ask your agent to show you houses in "the Forest".  Nice homes and lots.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Aug 2015)

No matter where you buy around Petawawa, you will be facing similar problems.  The Base and AECL are the two major employers within 100 km radius.  The weather in the Winter can make long drives less than desirable, and in Summer tourists clog the highways.  Petawawa has a larger population now than Pembroke and ten times the businesses and amenities it did a decade ago.  Buying and selling a house anywhere in the Pembroke/Petawawa area will have similar benefits and problems.  If schools are a factor, Petawawa did have a good reputation in that regard.

That said, people have been known to commute from Deep River, Eganville, Renfrew and even Arnprior, as well as the smaller villages East of Pembroke and across the River in the Pontiac.

As for the quality of houses; you will have a Home Inspector in to inspect it in the process to get a mortgage, so that is a point to look at carefully.  Find a reputable inspector who knows the area and builders.  That may be your biggest concern and the one that will most likely affect where and what to buy.  (Of course that follows on that you had an honest and reputable Realtor.   ;D  )


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No matter where you buy around Petawawa, you will be facing similar problems.  The Base and AECL are the two major employers within 100 km radius.  The weather in the Winter can make long drives less than desirable, and in Summer tourists clog the highways.  Petawawa has a larger population now than Pembroke and ten times the businesses and amenities it did a decade ago.  Buying and selling a house anywhere in the Pembroke/Petawawa area will have similar benefits and problems.  If schools are a factor, Petawawa did have a good reputation in that regard.
> 
> That said, people have been known to commute from Deep River, Eganville, Renfrew and even Arnprior, as well as the smaller villages East of Pembroke and across the River in the Pontiac.
> 
> As for the quality of houses; you will have a Home Inspector in to inspect it in the process to get a mortgage, so that is a point to look at carefully.  Find a reputable inspector who knows the area and builders.  That may be your biggest concern and the one that will most likely affect where and what to buy.  (Of course that follows on that you had an honest and reputable Realtor.   ;D  )



Good advice George, especially with respect to weather.  I lived in Deep River and they don't really plow all that well past Chalk, 4x4 was a must have up there.


----------



## sidemount (5 Aug 2015)

Anywhere along the 17 was brutal in the winter time...especially along the stretch from base to deep and chaulk.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (5 Aug 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Good advice George, especially with respect to weather.  I lived in Deep River and they don't really plow all that well past Chalk, 4x4 was a must have up there.



Not really.... I commuted to Pet from Deep from 07-13 and then started commuting to Ottawa.... this was either in a Hyundai Accent or Toyota Yaris (to save on gas obviously). Not once did I go in the ditch...get stuck...or otherwise wipe out, no matter what the weather was. Saw plenty of Dodge's/Ford's/Chevy's plowed into the rhubard on the passing lanes south-east of chalk though, which I think is more a statement on their particular driving ability rather than whether you absolutely need 4x4 up there.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Aug 2015)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Not really.... I commuted to Pet from Deep from 07-13 and then started commuting to Ottawa.... this was either in a Hyundai Accent or Toyota Yaris (to save on gas obviously). Not once did I go in the ditch...get stuck...or otherwise wipe out, no matter what the weather was. Saw plenty of Dodge's/Ford's/Chevy's plowed into the rhubard on the passing lanes south-east of chalk though, which I think is more a statement on their particular driving ability rather than whether you absolutely need 4x4 up there.



 :nod:

Commuted locally to Pet and from Kingston and Ottawa all in 2WD cars, one FWD the other RWD.  Never an issue.  Proper winter tires (not "all-seasons", a.k.a. 'Florida winters') and deliberate, thoughtful driving will keep you out of the ditch.  As Towards the Gap noted, I would say the majority of 'ditch divers' were flashy 4x4 'tour toys'.  Deep River is a beautiful area, although re-sale will be even harder than Pet/Pembroke.  Not that I have a next time, but if I were going to Pet for yet another time, I'd look around Radtke or River Road, between Pembroke Airport and the river.  Not a bad drive in to the base, but that much closer to Pembroke and a little bit more amenities (read, 'cheaper groceries' than Mancion's).

:2c:

G2G


----------



## Murphy1987 (11 May 2017)

Hey peoples.

Curious as to what anyone can tell me about the internet providers in Pet. Who's good, who to avoid. Etc...

Not interested in bundle packages or anything like that. Don't have cable TV nor do I want it and no company in Ontario will match my cell plan so I'm keeping my current one. 

I've been checking online but that only helps so much. Shaw in Manitoba was annoying for me so I'm leaning away from them when I come there.

Any information helps.

Thanks peoples.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 May 2017)

Where are you planning to live? That'll change what provider you can get.


----------



## Murphy1987 (11 May 2017)

Planning on living in the Q's.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 May 2017)

if you're in the Q's, there's more options. Cogeco and Bell were the big ones. Cogeco is who we were with in the Q's, but I'm not a big fan of either, and went with a smaller ISP when we bought our place in Pembroke, Vmedia (Vmedia.ca), that I've been very happy with.

NRTC is a local ISP, not sure if the cover the Q's.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 May 2017)

I've heard some horror stories of Cogeco/Bell in the Qs. The lines there are terrible and lots of shared bandwidth reducing everyone's speeds. I'll see if there's some guys at work in the Qs and who they're with.


----------



## sidemount (12 May 2017)

The Qs are horrible for net no matter who you pick. NRTC runs off of bell lines and is down constantly. Bell speeds are extremely slow. Cogeco is the best choice out of the bunch, its faster than the others but not as good as off base net. The infrastructure is terrible in the Qs 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy1987 (16 May 2017)

Thanks for the info. Cogeco seemed to be the best choice comparing online as well speed wise at least.


----------



## WA88 (29 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I've heard some horror stories of Cogeco/Bell in the Qs. The lines there are terrible and lots of shared bandwidth reducing everyone's speeds. I'll see if there's some guys at work in the Qs and who they're with.



I was with Bell in the Q's, I can tell you first hand it is awful, super slow, constant crashing. Of course Bell doesn't care if you call them.


----------



## DigitalCurrents (6 Jul 2017)

I'm currently living in Edmonton shacks.  What are the shacks like in Pet?  I'll be posted there in Sept.


----------

